# Bijoux Box



## utgal2004 (Feb 6, 2014)

I just received my first Bijoux Box and love the 4 pieces in it!  Anyone else subscribe??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 7, 2014)

I feel really stupid, but...how do you sign up for it??? I went a while back, and made an account, but could only find the shop, and not how to sign up for the box???


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 7, 2014)

...NEVERMIND...I was on mybijouxbox instead of yourbijouxbox. (Confusing much??)


----------



## greer (Feb 7, 2014)

Yay!!! So excited to finally see a thread about this! Hubby got me a three month subscription for valentines day and I just bought the January snowflower necklace from someone selling it. Love love love their stuff and am beyond excited!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 7, 2014)

> ...NEVERMIND...I was on mybijouxbox instead of yourbijouxbox. (Confusing much??)


 Lol I had the same problem!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Yay!!! So excited to finally see a thread about this! Hubby got me a three month subscription for valentines day and I just bought the January snowflower necklace from someone selling it. Love love love their stuff and am beyond excited!


 That's an awesome Valentines gift! You essentially get 9 pieces of jewelry for V day!


----------



## greer (Feb 7, 2014)

I got mine today!!!!!!


----------



## greer (Feb 7, 2014)

Spoiler



Their spoiler necklace. SO pretty in person!





Surprise one:





It's a LONG necklace. I LOVE it!!!

And last:





Not super crazy about these. Already have them up for trade. Just not a big fan of big earrings. 


OK!
So here's my box!!!!


----------



## greer (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my first Bijoux Box and love the 4 pieces in it!  Anyone else subscribe??
What was your fourth piece?


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What was your fourth piece?
The fourth piece should be the promotional item if you subscribed in January.  I am pretty pleased with this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



Their spoiler necklace. SO pretty in person!





Surprise one:





It's a LONG necklace. I LOVE it!!!

And last:





Not super crazy about these. Already have them up for trade. Just not a big fan of big earrings. 


OK!
So here's my box!!!!


Oohhh exciting!! I don't usually wear earrings but I actually really like those!


----------



## greer (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The fourth piece should be the promotional item if you subscribed in January.  I am pretty pleased with this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hmmm â€¦ didn't get it!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Hmmm â€¦ didn't get it!


 You should contact them. I forgot how to get spoiler box on iPhone but I'll post pic once I figure it out.


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm â€¦ didn't get it!
Try emailing them, they have been really great about answering questions and seem super helpful.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The fourth piece should be the promotional item if you subscribed in January.  I am pretty pleased with this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hmmm â€¦ didn't get it!


You had to sign up with a special promo code for the 4th piece


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 7, 2014)

here is the promo.  I would go ahead and email them.  I know that it happened to a few people in the past and they sent the item to them.


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 7, 2014)

I used that promo but got a different necklace than that one.  I'm super happy with this box though!


----------



## greer (Feb 7, 2014)

Emailed them to let them know about the missing piece (my husband ordered it for me and they told him they'd include an extra piece).

As an aside, since this was a gift from my husband, they included a handwritten note in my box letting me know he gifted it to me!!! SO IMPRESSED!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Emailed them to let them know about the missing piece (my husband ordered it for me and they told him they'd include an extra piece).

As an aside, since this was a gift from my husband, they included a handwritten note in my box letting me know he gifted it to me!!! SO IMPRESSED!
That is super impressive!  I've got to say I'm really pleased with the quality of this jewelry.  They're all substantial feeling pieces and look much more expensive than they were.  I'm wearing the necklace from spoiler to the opera tonight!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

Seriously though, I LOVE YourBijouxBox. They have the most amazing CS and the two ladies that started it are so sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my first month with them and I'm in love with all the pieces (even the earrings! though I don't have pierced ears, haha). The Lindt truffle they included was a nice touch.


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously though, I LOVE YourBijouxBox. They have the most amazing CS and the two ladies that started it are so sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my first month with them and I'm in love with all the pieces (even the earrings! though I don't have pierced ears, haha). The Lindt truffle they included was a nice touch. 
I have to agree.  I just signed up last month but was lucky enough to get the e-mail with the opportunity to get the sold out January box.  I had a few questions and Shana was pretty fabulous about getting back to me quickly.  That goes a long way with me.  I have loved all the pieces I have received so far and think it is one of the best boxes out there.


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously though, I LOVE YourBijouxBox. They have the most amazing CS and the two ladies that started it are so sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my first month with them and I'm in love with all the pieces (even the earrings! though I don't have pierced ears, haha). The Lindt truffle they included was a nice touch. 
LOL I love that you love the earrings even without pierced ears.  I wonder if you could convert them somehow?


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to agree.  I just signed up last month but was lucky enough to get the e-mail with the opportunity to get the sold out January box.  I had a few questions and Shana was pretty fabulous about getting back to me quickly.  That goes a long way with me.  I have loved all the pieces I have received so far and think it is one of the best boxes out there.
I was just going to try this one for a month but I think it's one of the best ones too so I'm definitely sticking with it.  I'd rather give up another sub.  I really liked the card that had suggestions on how to wear the pieces, the packaging, everything... it just really felt like a gift.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to agree.  I just signed up last month but was lucky enough to get the e-mail with the opportunity to get the sold out January box.  I had a few questions and Shana was pretty fabulous about getting back to me quickly.  That goes a long way with me.  I have loved all the pieces I have received so far and think it is one of the best boxes out there.
Yes, exactly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The fact that they are so personal and understanding with every single email is just amazing to me and says a lot about how much they care. I'm so glad that you've had a great CS experience with them too! I hope more people fall in love with this subscription box because imo it's the best in terms of value and quality.


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL I love that you love the earrings even without pierced ears.  I wonder if you could convert them somehow?
When I get home I will take a look at the earrings.  I use to make a lot of jewelry pieces, especially earrings.  Maybe we can figure out something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL I love that you love the earrings even without pierced ears.  I wonder if you could convert them somehow?
Hahaha XD I'm possibly getting my ears pierced later this year, so I'm going to keep them as is for now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if not, I might start looking into ways to convert them!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha XD I'm possibly getting my ears pierced later this year, so I'm going to keep them as is for now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if not, I might start looking into ways to convert them!
Hahaha... "I loved your bijoux box earrings so much I got my ears pierced for them..."


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 7, 2014)

What is the quality of the pieces like? Bauble Bar? I love the statement necklaces and earrings you ladies got, kind of wishing I had subscribed!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha... "I loved your bijoux box earrings so much I got my ears pierced for them..."
HAHAHA. This is kind of like "extra motivation" to get my ears pierced.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is the quality of the pieces like? Bauble Bar? I love the statement necklaces and earrings you ladies got, kind of wishing I had subscribed!
Definitely on par or better than BaubleBar imo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also look out for their online shop - sometimes they will sell pieces from previous boxes!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is the quality of the pieces like? Bauble Bar? I love the statement necklaces and earrings you ladies got, kind of wishing I had subscribed!
I actually think they're nicer than Bauble Bar.  These feel more substantial and have really nice details.  The pendant necklace has a little heart in it that you don't really notice unless you look for it.  I like those kinds of touches that make pieces unique looking.


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually think they're nicer than Bauble Bar.  These feel more substantial and have really nice details.  The pendant necklace has a little heart in it that you don't really notice unless you look for it.  I like those kinds of touches that make pieces unique looking.

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Definitely on par or better than BaubleBar imo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also look out for their online shop - sometimes they will sell pieces from previous boxes!
Thanks for the info, ladies! I'll keep an eye out for spoilers for March and may try it then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yay!  I should be getting my first box tomorrow along with the extra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  SO excited and I second the fact that their customer service is wonderful.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for directing me to this thread! I think Your Bijoux Box is actually my favorite of all my subscriptions. The pieces are good quality, and the owners seem really great and responsive. I am getting my box tomorrow. I'm so excited!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 7, 2014)

I just love the four pieces I got this month! They are lovely and the promotional necklace is awesome! Awesome box My Bijoux Box did good this month!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just love the four pieces I got this month! They are lovely and the promotional necklace is awesome! Awesome box My Bijoux Box did good this month!
OMG I just got home and opened my Bijoux box. I LOVE IT!!! I cannot say how much I love it. I got the extra 4th piece with the Feb promo code and it is probably my favorite piece but the light lavender and silver necklace is adorable too. Oh no! I have a new addiction.... My Bijoux Box!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 7, 2014)

Does Your Bijoux Box have a referral program? I want to send a link to my friends that would love this, but I don't see that they have referral links or a referral rewards program for that matter.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does Your Bijoux Box have a referral program? I want to send a link to my friends that would love this, but I don't see that they have referral links or a referral rewards program for that matter. 
Not yet! In one of their latest blog post, they did say they were working on it though and that it should be launched soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 8, 2014)

I wore the Celine necklace tonight to opera and 3 women stopped me, gushing about the necklace, and asked me where they could buy it.  These were women wearing real diamonds. Best money I ever spent on this box!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 8, 2014)

This week Birchbox had a special if you ordered $35 of items from there shop you got a bangle pave diamond bracelet. Well I put it with the pave diamond - crystal link bracelet from December and the two look lovely together, awesome! The jewelry I got today was so pretty! What an awesome box.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wore the Celine necklace tonight to opera and 3 women stopped me, gushing about the necklace, and asked me where they could buy it.  These were women wearing real diamonds. Best money I ever spent on this box!  





You should totally tell Your Bijoux Box about this!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xheidi (Feb 8, 2014)

if you guys have the celine necklace from this month up for swap, please let me know!!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This week Birchbox had a special if you ordered $35 of items from there shop you got a bangle pave diamond bracelet. Well I put it with the pave diamond - crystal link bracelet from December and the two look lovely together, awesome!
The jewelry I got today was so pretty! What an awesome box.
Oh, I love that pave crystal link bracelet!  I am so sad that I wasn't subscribed in December because I really wanted that box!  I have been on the lookout for a similar bracelet (also the blue and gold necklace) ever since I saw pictures of them!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Oh, I love that pave crystal link bracelet! Â I am so sad that I wasn't subscribed in December because I really wanted that box! Â I have been on the lookout for a similar bracelet (also the blue and gold necklace) ever since I saw pictures of them!


 You can buy it on their site Bijoux Box site. By its self. You only buy the bracelet!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 8, 2014)

The bracelet is in their boutique, if you want it. I think it is $32.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The bracelet is in their boutique, if you want it. I think it is $32.
I tried that, but it says it is out of stock.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 8, 2014)

cant wait or my box  I signed up 2 weeks ago they said they sold out feb but I will be getting the march box.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 8, 2014)

I was expecting my box today, but it didn't come 



.  I guess I'll have to wait until Monday.  Trying to stay spoiler free until then!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 8, 2014)

Has anyone put this month February earrings with last months Snow Flower Necklace? Give it a try, you might like it!


----------



## greer (Feb 8, 2014)

> Has anyone put this month February earrings with last months Snow Flower Necklace? Give it a try, you might like it!


 I saw that in Instagram! Looks amazing!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

I was putting my new stuff away in my jewelry box and just happened to lay them right next to each other. Awesome!!!! I loved it! A set for me. Now we need a bracelet if we want to really be coordinated! LOL


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried that, but it says it is out of stock.  




I found a very similar gold and pave bracelet on the j. Crew factory site on sale for $18. I went back to order a second one for my sister and they were back ordered until March.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 9, 2014)

I couldn't find it on the J. Crew Factory site, but I saw some on Ebay.  Now all I have to do is find that druzy necklace...


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 10, 2014)

Just got my February box (1st one) and I am extremely happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Even the things I won't use or may not be my style, I can easily gift to someone since they package them nicely.  Love the 4th piece I got with the code, too.  This may be my favorite sub!

Anyone watching this thread and looking to join, I got a code in my box for a free piece with a new subscription: SPARKLES.  Wish there was a way for me to use it again


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my February box (1st one) and I am extremely happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Even the things I won't use or may not be my style, I can easily gift to someone since they package them nicely.  Love the 4th piece I got with the code, too.  This may be my favorite sub!

Anyone watching this thread and looking to join, I got a code in my box for a free piece with a new subscription: SPARKLES.  Wish there was a way for me to use it again




I had the same thought about using the code!  Oh well, I'm positive I'll be ecstatic over the 3 pieces I get next month.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 10, 2014)

I cancelled only bc I have too many subs. Went out with my necklace and got sooooo many compliments, I came home and signed back up. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 10, 2014)

Currently cancelled for now (because I can't justify spending $35 a month on jewelry when I don't wear jewelry on a daily basis haha), but if the March spoiler is amazing...


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 10, 2014)

I got my box today!  I was trying to be spoiler free, but I accidentally saw pictures of the box reveal on the Your Bijoux Box blog this morning.  Oh well.  I thought the pieces looked even better in person than they did in the pictures (which will be nice when I wear the jewelry, but was not so nice when I was trying to take pictures for my blog--I don't think they captured the sparkles very well).

Anyway, I love this box, even more than last month's!  My favorite is the pendant necklace.  It's larger than I was expecting, but it's so unique and interesting!  I love the other pieces too, and I'm going to have to plan a night out so I can wear some of them!

This is totally my favorite subscription!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cancelled only bc I have too many subs. Went out with my necklace and got sooooo many compliments, I came home and signed back up. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 




That's awesome!!  I thought about only trying it for a month too but I got compliments the night I wore the necklace too and just love each of the pieces so I'm sticking with it!  I'll find something else to give up...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 10, 2014)

> I cancelled only bc I have too many subs. Went out with my necklace and got sooooo many compliments, I came home and signed back up. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!Â :6:


 The jewelry is so nice this month isn't it! It's so hard to quit especially when everyone is complementing you on it! I love it. I started in January and both months have been awesome!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You should totally tell Your Bijoux Box about this!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh I did... pretty sure they think I'm a wannabe groupie now as much as I've gushed to them about the jewelry


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh I did... pretty sure they think I'm a wannabe groupie now as much as I've gushed to them about the jewelry  




Haha that's awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 10, 2014)

I think this is my favorite as well. I gave Pop Sugar for this one.


----------



## Andi B (Feb 11, 2014)

Darn you enablers!  I finally caved, although I wish I had done so in time for the February box!  I am dying over that Celine necklace.  If anyone happens to  find it elsewhere, please let me know!

Quick question...I used the "SPARKLES" code, but as I was checking out, I didn't notice if I got any confirmation that the code was applied, and there is nothing in my account or on my confirmation email showing that I used it.  Should I be concerned?  I would really hate to miss out on the extra item!  TIA!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 11, 2014)

> Darn you enablers!Â  I finally caved, although I wish I had done so in time for the February box!Â  I am dying over that Celine necklace.Â  If anyone happens toÂ  find it elsewhere, please let me know! Quick question...I used the "SPARKLES" code, but as I was checking out, I didn't notice if I got any confirmation that the code was applied, and there is nothing in my account or on my confirmation email showing that I used it.Â  Should I be concerned?Â  I would really hate to miss out on the extra item!Â  TIA!


 I saw they told someone on Instagram who loved the necklace to email them as they might have extras. I used Sparkles too and had the same question, but a fourth piece arrived in my box so I'm guessing you'll get it too. They have great CS so you could ask.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 11, 2014)

> Darn you enablers!Â  I finally caved, although I wish I had done so in time for the February box!Â  I am dying over that Celine necklace.Â  If anyone happens toÂ  find it elsewhere, please let me know! Quick question...I used the "SPARKLES" code, but as I was checking out, I didn't notice if I got any confirmation that the code was applied, and there is nothing in my account or on my confirmation email showing that I used it.Â  Should I be concerned?Â  I would really hate to miss out on the extra item!Â  TIA!


 I signed up with a code last month and the only thing I noticed was that the price was a penny less than what it should be. I think that may be their way of differentiating those that get an extra piece. If you want to be sure, I would just shoot them an email, the owners and customer service are extremely nice and have gotten back to me in the past on the same day. Hope that helps!


----------



## Andi B (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I signed up with a code last month and the only thing I noticed was that the price was a penny less than what it should be. I think that may be their way of differentiating those that get an extra piece. If you want to be sure, I would just shoot them an email, the owners and customer service are extremely nice and have gotten back to me in the past on the same day. Hope that helps!
Thanks! I noticed the penny "discount" as well, and I thought the same thing.


----------



## Andi B (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw they told someone on Instagram who loved the necklace to email them as they might have extras.

I used Sparkles too and had the same question, but a fourth piece arrived in my box so I'm guessing you'll get it too. They have great CS so you could ask.
Thanks so much!  I think I will contact them about the necklace!


----------



## chocolatte (Feb 11, 2014)

> I saw they told someone on Instagram who loved the necklace to email them as they might have extras. I used Sparkles too and had the same question, but a fourth piece arrived in my box so I'm guessing you'll get it too. They have great CS so you could ask.


 Hi everyone! I'm a new subscriber and my first box is starting in March. I just saw this thread and I'm in love with the Celine necklace. I just emailed CS and they sent me a link to purchase it! Yay! I'll be getting it in my March box. I can't wait! I hope everyone else who wants the Celine necklace is able to purchase it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chocolatte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hi everyone! I'm a new subscriber and my first box is starting in March. I just saw this thread and I'm in love with the Celine necklace. I just emailed CS and they sent me a link to purchase it! Yay! I'll be getting it in my March box. I can't wait! I hope everyone else who wants the Celine necklace is able to purchase it.




I got one too! Their customer service really is great! I just wish I had signed up earlier because it would have been a much better deal to get the whole box. Still, its worth it to me, and I cant wait to get my first box!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 13, 2014)

There is a new promo code for the March box.  It's PRETTY2, and if you use it, you will get their Pretty in Punk bracelet from 2013.  The code is for new subcriptions.






I really like that bracelet and wasn't subscribed last year when they sent it out, so I canceled my subscription and then re-subscribed with the promo code.  I think it worked, but I can't help but feel like I did something shady, lol. I wish they would have offered a gift to current subscribers as well, though, since this will be an extra piece in the box.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There is a new promo code for the March box.  It's PRETTY2, and if you use it, you will get their Pretty in Punk bracelet from 2013.  The code is for new subcriptions.






I really like that bracelet and wasn't subscribed last year when they sent it out, so I canceled my subscription and then re-subscribed with the promo code.  I think it worked, but I can't help but feel like I did something shady, lol. I wish they would have offered a gift to current subscribers as well, though, since this will be an extra piece in the box.  What do you ladies think?
I cancelled legitimately and then changed my mind and used the code SPARKLES last week. I wonder if my extra item will be this bracelet or something different. I would prefer something different but won't complain about a free extra gift.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 13, 2014)

> There is a new promo code for the March box. Â It's PRETTY2, and if you use it, you will get their Pretty in Punk bracelet from 2013. Â The code is for new subcriptions.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that bracelet and wasn't subscribed last year when they sent it out, soÂ I canceled my subscription and then re-subscribed with the promo code. Â I think it worked, but I can't help but feel like I did something shady, lol. I wish they would have offered a gift to current subscribers as well, though, since this will be an extra piece in the box. Â What do you ladies think?


 Hehe I think it's funny that you feel guilty.. I would feel the same, but don't sweat it. People do it all the time and I'm sure they know that. Enjoy the extra piece  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hehe I think it's funny that you feel guilty.. I would feel the same, but don't sweat it. People do it all the time and I'm sure they know that. Enjoy the extra piece




I am sooooo like that. It's funny you can read through that. I love getting deals and bargains but feel guilty if I am sneaky about it. I occasionally coupon and I recently went to CVS and had a coupon for BOGO Hersheys candy bags. I got two and they were the exact same ones in the picture. The coupon was not expired or damaged but would not be recognized by the store scanner. I felt guilty about pointing out that I just got the coupon and it was legit and even their add said "look for coupon in Sunday's newspaper"


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 14, 2014)

I've decided as much as I love them, the Jolie Statement Drops aren't me. I've added them to my trade list.


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 14, 2014)

Here is the March spoiler! I love it!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 14, 2014)

> Here is the March spoiler! I love it!


 Yay! Thanks for posting, love it!!


----------



## Andi B (Feb 14, 2014)

LOVE IT!!! Thanks for sharing! Definitely not regretting subbing!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 16, 2014)

> Here is the March spoiler! I love it!


 Gorgeous! Can't wait to receive that!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There is a new promo code for the March box.  It's PRETTY2, and if you use it, you will get their Pretty in Punk bracelet from 2013.  The code is for new subcriptions.






I really like that bracelet and wasn't subscribed last year when they sent it out, so I canceled my subscription and then re-subscribed with the promo code.  I think it worked, but I can't help but feel like I did something shady, lol. I wish they would have offered a gift to current subscribers as well, though, since this will be an extra piece in the box.  What do you ladies think?
Doesn't this look like the Stella &amp; Dot version that runs for $59?? I used the code SPARKLES and wonder if this will be the extra item included??

http://www.stelladot.com/shop/en_us/p/jewelry/bracelets/bracelets-all/renegade-cluster-bracelets?color=gold&amp;SSAID=687298&amp;utm_source=shareasale&amp;utm_medium=affiliate&amp;utm_campaign=687298&amp;utm_content=422771


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 18, 2014)

It sure looks like it! The pave bracelet from December was very similar to one that j. Crew has as well as Bauble Bar. On both sights it retails for about $50.


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 18, 2014)

Do you ladies have an idea of what you would like to see in the next few months from Your Bijoux? Here are a few pieces from my wish list


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 18, 2014)

I want to see some color. I saw some fabulous necklaces at J.Crew that were similar in theme but a little more casual with bright punches of corals, teals and pinks. So pretty for spring and not so dressy.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 19, 2014)

> I want to see some color. I saw some fabulous necklaces at J.Crew that were similar in theme but a little more casual with bright punches of corals, teals and pinks. So pretty for spring and not so dressy.Â


 I agree with you! There has been a lot of "diamond" crystal, light colors but no other colors. I think they are going to have the color of the year in the next box from what she told me on FB. So orchid will be in that box! but a bolder color would be nice. I guess I just don't want primary colors. I don't know I just can't make up my mind. But I have enough crystal, now for some color!!! : ) nancy


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 20, 2014)

FYI, there are some pieces available in the boutique on their website. I think anything you buy will come with your March box. I like the tortoise shell earrings


----------



## itsMac (Feb 21, 2014)

Just found out about this thread from the March popsugar page (thanks @utgal2004 !)...I am so excited about this sub! March will be my first box, and I used the code for Ã n extra piece (heart14), and I'm also the instagrammer that reached out about the Celine necklace and have been corresponding with Shana (who is completely amazing...I am floored by their CS!)...I purchased the necklace today Ã s a March box add on, so I'll be getting five pieces in my first box and I cannot wait! Have a feeling this sub is going to trump them all for me...


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 21, 2014)

I hope they come across this thread themselves and see how much we love their CS!  A lot of the newer boxes trying to break out (i.e. Social Bliss) could learn a thing or two from this sub.


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 21, 2014)

> I hope they come across this thread themselves and see how much we love their CS!Â  A lot of the newer boxes trying to break out (i.e. Social Bliss) could learn a thing or two from this sub.


 Completely agree! Can't wait to see what's in store for March!


----------



## eliu8108 (Feb 21, 2014)

Just ordered the March box! Couldn't not order after seeing all the lovely pieces. Added the Celine necklace as well since it was marked down (??) to $26!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Just ordered the March box! Couldn't not order after seeing all the lovely pieces. Added the Celine necklace as well since it was marked down (??) to $26!


 You're gonna love Celine! Completely worth paying for


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 21, 2014)

Ahhhhh! I just signed up! That gold bracelet is so greats! And I live the spoiler necklace as well! Off to cancel Glossybox.


----------



## itsMac (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhhhh! I just signed up! That gold bracelet is so greats! And I live the spoiler necklace as well! Off to cancel Glossybox.
 I cancelled my glossybox after one month (the infamous January box lol), and I've picked up Bijoux Box in it's place as well!


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 21, 2014)

It think you ladies will love this sub. Customer Service is incredible and everyone will gush over the pieces you receive!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 23, 2014)

I have been eyeing this box for a while and really regret not signing up for last month! I _need_ that Love Note Pendant in my life!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 24, 2014)

Do these boxes ship soon after ordering or do they get shipped out all together like other sub boxes?


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do these boxes ship soon after ordering or do they get shipped out all together like other sub boxes?
They get shipped all together, sometime around the middle of the month.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you [@]Baublesntreats[/@]! I think I got confused with Wantables.


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They get shipped all together, sometime around the middle of the month.
I had asked Shana last month and she said they ship by the 15th of each month


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had asked Shana last month and she said they ship by the 15th of each month
I love that we're on a first name basis with the owner!


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 4, 2014)

Does anyone know if it's possible to request something other than the "Pretty in Punk" bracelet for new subscribers with the code?

I am just not a gold or spiky jewelry person - I'm kicking myself I didn't know about them for the "Be Ours Necklace" promo!  Something like that is much more my style.

(P.S.  I desperately want the Snow Flower Necklace - if anyone has one they'd like to swap / sell, PLEASE let me know!)


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 4, 2014)

You can email them to see if they still have the Snowbird necklace for separate purchase. The promo code will usually say while supplies last. I know last month a number of people who signed up later in January received a different necklace than the "Be Ours" promo.


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 4, 2014)

Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can email them to see if they still have the Snowbird necklace for separate purchase. The promo code will usually say while supplies last. I know last month a number of people who signed up later in January received a different necklace than the "Be Ours" promo.


Thanks!  I signed up late last night and wrote them - I was just coming here to post that!  They are _so_ amazing.  They had a few extras of the "HEART14 / "Be Ours Neclace", so they are giving me that as my bonus item.  I am SO EXCITED!!!

The "Snow Flower Necklace" is sold out, but there's a very good chance they will be getting more in and she said that she'd contact me when they do.

This has been an awful day / week only 2 days in so I really needed something sparkly to think about!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 4, 2014)

I used the SPARKLES promo code when I signed up this month. I wonder what extra item that will give me. Does anyone know. Also, what does the SNOW FLOWER necklace look like?


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used the SPARKLES promo code when I signed up this month. I wonder what extra item that will give me. Does anyone know. Also, what does the SNOW FLOWER necklace look like?
The snow flower is the pale green necklace from January.


----------



## celticjade (Mar 4, 2014)

This is my first month with Bijoux. Can't wait to get it! When does this box typically ship? And what company ships it? Is a tracking number usually sentto us?


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 4, 2014)

This is my favorite subscription so far. Boxes ship before the 15th of each month and take about 2 days to arrive (at least that is my experience).  They ship USPS and they will email you a tracking code.


----------



## celticjade (Mar 4, 2014)

> This is my favorite subscription so far. Boxes shipÂ before the 15th of each month and take about 2 days to arrive (at least that is my experience).Â  They ship USPSÂ and they will email you a tracking code.


 Awesome, thanks :0). Only 2 days to arrive? Better than smart post.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 4, 2014)

I was surprised how quickly they get delivered. They ship from Texas and I am in Indiana, so I was really impressed.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The snow flower is the pale green necklace from January.




Hmmmm I wonder if I will get that one or the bracelet with the SPARKLES code? Does anyone know. Thank you for posting this btw. It is a really nice necklace. I would love to get this.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmmm I wonder if I will get that one or the bracelet with the SPARKLES code? Does anyone know. Thank you for posting this btw. It is a really nice necklace. I would love to get this. 
SPARKLES (the original promo code) should give you the "Be Ours Necklace" not the snow flower necklace a possibly random piece of jewelry. [EDITED] 

PRETTY2 (most recently released) should give you the "Pretty in Punk Bracelet"


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 4, 2014)

When I signed up in January, I used the SPARKLES code and got a completely different necklace.  It was a long gold chain with circle links.  I don't know if it was an "extra" or a piece that had been included in an earlier box.  I'm not sure if they specify what you will get when you use SPARKLES, other than an extra piece of jewelry.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 4, 2014)

The "Be Ours" necklace was suppose to be unique to the promo code Heart14. It was what I used when I subscribed.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The "Be Ours" necklace was suppose to be unique to the promo code Heart14. It was what I used when I subscribed.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I signed up in January, I used the SPARKLES code and got a completely different necklace.  It was a long gold chain with circle links.  I don't know if it was an "extra" or a piece that had been included in an earlier box.  I'm not sure if they specify what you will get when you use SPARKLES, other than an extra piece of jewelry. 
Oh shoot, I think you're both right. My bad! I actually did use the Heart14 promo code to get the Be Ours necklace!!


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 4, 2014)

HEART14 is what I used last night for the "Be Ours" necklace - I wrote to confirm after my order and Dorota wrote back:

"_Welcome to Your Bijoux Box! Yes, you just made it for the March box! We do have more of the Heart 14 necklace - I think you will love that one!_"

I'm beyond excited - I love that necklace and the gold bracelet just isn't my style at all.  If I'd have known about that promo last month, I would have subbed then in a heartbeat - I traded to get the Celine necklace and Jolie earrings.

(edited to add the photo attachment)


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SPARKLES (the original promo code) should give you the "Be Ours Necklace" not the snow flower necklace a possibly random piece of jewelry. [EDITED] 

PRETTY2 (most recently released) should give you the "Pretty in Punk Bracelet"
Thank you all. Yay! I used the HEART14 code last month so I already got the Be Ours Necklace. I cancelled but then re-subbed with the code SPARKLES bc I got SOOOOOO many compliments on my necklace. I am sure I will be happy with any extra jewelry from Bijoux box. This is one of my favorite subs, although I don't use bracelets as much as earrings or necklaces so not wishing for the PUNK bracelet so much. I loovvved all of the tortoiseshell stuff they had a while back ago.


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 5, 2014)

> Thank you all. Yay! I used the HEART14 code last month so I already got the Be Ours Necklace. I cancelled but then re-subbed with the code SPARKLES bc I got SOOOOOO many compliments on my necklace. I am sure I will be happy with any extra jewelryÂ from Bijoux box. This is one of my favorite subs, although I don't use bracelets as much as earrings or necklaces so not wishing for the PUNK bracelet so much. I loovvved all of the tortoiseshell stuff they had a while back ago.Â


 I used SPARKLES last month and got a really great long gold necklace. Pic is below but doesn't do it justice. I wear it to work a ton and its just a great staple piece to have.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 5, 2014)

> I used SPARKLES last month and got a really great long gold necklace. Pic is below but doesn't do it justice. I wear it to work a ton and its just a great staple piece to have.


 That's the one I got too. I like it a lot. I do love all the statement pieces, but it's also nice to have some everyday jewelry.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't wait until I get my first box. I think I'm the only one who is getting the "punk" bracelet or at least is excited about it. I guess my style is a bit more urban or whatever even though I'm excited for some statement sparkle pieces!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 5, 2014)

I really like the gold studded bracelet as well, but the "Pretty2" code wasn't released when I signed up for my subscription! Maybe they'll have it in the store or as an add-on piece for purchase in a later box!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 5, 2014)

> I really like the gold studded bracelet as well, but the "Pretty2" code wasn't released when I signed up for my subscription! Maybe they'll have it in the store or as an add-on piece for purchase in a later box!


 I'll be sure and model it and take a picture for you! Glad I'm not the only one who likes it!


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really like the gold studded bracelet as well, but the "Pretty2" code wasn't released when I signed up for my subscription! Maybe they'll have it in the store or as an add-on piece for purchase in a later box!
Try emailing your bijoux's customer service, if they have it in stock they will let you know and create a link so you can purchase it. They are the best to work with!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Try emailing your bijoux's customer service, if they have it in stock they will let you know and create a link so you can purchase it. They are the best to work with!
Good idea- thanks!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm so ready for the March box to arrive.  It has to be really soon, right??  I live in the same city so I usually get mine the day after they ship.  Anyone hear anything about shipping date?


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so ready for the March box to arrive.  It has to be really soon, right??  I live in the same city so I usually get mine the day after they ship.  Anyone hear anything about shipping date?
I am too! I am guessing they wont ship until closer to the 15th.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 6, 2014)

Did anyone else see that Your Bijoux was sold out this month?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we must be doing a good job getting the word out!


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 12, 2014)

They were packing pretty Tiffany Blue boxes today on Instagram  and they have a cute quote inside the lid! They are shipping soon!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They were packing pretty Tiffany Blue boxes today on Instagram  and they have a cute quote inside the lid! They are shipping soon!
Yay!  If they ship tomorrow, maybe I will have my box on Monday!  So excited for this month!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 12, 2014)

I am soooo excited for this box!!


----------



## celticjade (Mar 12, 2014)

> They were packing pretty Tiffany Blue boxes today on InstagramÂ  and they have a cute quote inside the lid! They are shipping soon!


 I'm getting antsy!! Can't wait :0) Can you post the Instagram pics?


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 12, 2014)

I couldn't figure out how to do it. Here is the link http://instagram.com/p/ldKVGColSM/


----------



## celticjade (Mar 13, 2014)

> I couldn't figure out how to do it. Here is the link http://instagram.com/p/ldKVGColSM/


 Thanks!! Oh my goodness, I can't wait.


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 13, 2014)

Got a shipping notice for my box!!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 13, 2014)

Just got mine as well! (happy dance).


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 13, 2014)

I did too! I don't know if I can wait until Saturday or Monday at the latest!


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 13, 2014)

Just got my ship notice, too - I'm so excited to get my first box!

But I'm also a sad panda because they didn't end up getting any more of the Snow Flower necklaces.  Somehow, some way, _it will be mine_...I hope.


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 14, 2014)

I could not accept that I wasn't getting the Snow Flower necklace, so I started Google image searching tonight - and you guys, look what I found!

http://www.marciva.com/necklaces?product_id=1538

http://www.marciva.com/necklaces?product_id=1514

http://www.marciva.com/necklaces?product_id=1752

If you're a new subscriber like me and want old pieces and can't find them, check the site above.  They had several of the necklaces, bracelets, and earrings I've seen from Bijoux.  Now I really can't wait to get my first box from them - I feel all "caught up"!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome find, my little jewelry-enabler friend!!


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Awesome find, my little jewelry-enabler friend!!

I may or may not have scooped up the necklace, a bracelet, and earrings...  Sources cannot yet confirm.


----------



## michelekch (Mar 14, 2014)

i just looked at the marciva site and the love note pendant from last month is only 5.99


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 14, 2014)

> I could not accept that I wasn't getting the Snow Flower necklace, so I started Google image searching tonight - and you guys, look what I found! http://www.marciva.com/necklaces?product_id=1538 http://www.marciva.com/necklaces?product_id=1514 http://www.marciva.com/necklaces?product_id=1752 If you're a new subscriber like me and want old pieces and can't find them, check the site above. Â They had several of the necklaces, bracelets, and earrings I've seen from Bijoux. Â Now I really can't wait to get my first box from them - I feel all "caught up"!


 Let me know how your buying experience goes with them once you receive your purchases. I wonder if there are international POS fees associated with them since they seem to be based in France, I think. I have to order jewelry for my five bridesmaids (I've been checking Bauble Bar and Etsy) so I'd like to know details.. Shipping time etc. thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *michelekch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just looked at the marciva site and the love note pendant from last month is only 5.99
I'm tempted to get it just to see if it is the exact same one. XD


----------



## michelekch (Mar 14, 2014)

I just ordered the snowflower necklace and one other low price necklace to try out, it did not charge any shipping but the tax was 13% where I ususally pay 6%


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *michelekch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered the snowflower necklace and one other low price necklace to try out, it did not charge any shipping but the tax was 13% where I ususally pay 6%
That's interesting, hmm... Please keep us updated on the quality of the pieces and the shipping time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really intrigued by this site, hehe.


----------



## celticjade (Mar 14, 2014)

I got the shipping email yesterday, but the tracking still doesn't work. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *michelekch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just looked at the marciva site and the love note pendant from last month is only 5.99
Ahh! I have been looking for this necklace everywhere! Thanks so much for the heads up!


----------



## michelekch (Mar 14, 2014)

thank you shutterblog for letting us know about this site I had been looking allover for the snowflower necklace,  I see alot of other things I will order if this order turns out


----------



## michelekch (Mar 14, 2014)

I didn't realize when I ordered from the marciva site that it was buy two get one free it automatically takes one off


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the shipping email yesterday, but the tracking still doesn't work. Anyone else have this problem?


I ordered at 2:01 AM on the 14th and I still haven't got a shipping notice -- my order is still Pending.

I had the items show up with the "buy two get one" sale until I changed the country from France to the U.S.  Then the discount went away.  Everything was still so inexpensive that I ordered anyway.  My tax was 13% as well:

-------

Retro gem earrings - QD-ed00396 - 1 - $6.99 Retro crystal flower brcelet - QD-sl00166 - 1 - $10.99 Retro set diamond sweater chian - QD-xl00566 - 1 - $12.99   Sub-Total - $30.97 Reward Points - $0.00 Free Shipping(6-15 days) - $0.00 Taxes(13%) - $4.03 Total - $35.00 
-------

I'll update as soon as I have more.  I really really _really_ want this to work out!


----------



## celticjade (Mar 16, 2014)

> I ordered atÂ 2:01 AM on the 14th and I still haven't got a shipping notice -- my order is still Pending. I had the items show up with the "buy two get one" sale until I changed the country from France to the U.S. Â Then the discount went away. Â Everything was still so inexpensive that I ordered anyway. Â My tax was 13% as well: ------- Retro gem earrings -Â QD-ed00396 -Â 1 -Â $6.99 Retro crystal flower brceletÂ -Â QD-sl00166Â -Â 1Â -Â $10.99 Retro set diamond sweater chianÂ -Â QD-xl00566Â -Â 1Â -Â $12.99 Â  Sub-TotalÂ - $30.97 Reward PointsÂ -Â $0.00 Free Shipping(6-15 days)Â -Â $0.00 Taxes(13%)Â -Â $4.03 TotalÂ -Â $35.00 ------- I'll update as soon as I have more. Â I really really _really_ want this to work out!


 It's like you put your own Bijoux box together, because it came out to exactly $35 with about 3 items.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 16, 2014)

I am pretty excited! My box should be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am pretty excited! My box should be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Mine too!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 17, 2014)

Out for deliveryyyyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery too!! Perfect timing since it also my birthday today!


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hmmm I still haven't gotten tracking. I hope it just shows up today!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 17, 2014)

Happy Birthday @Eliu8108!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 17, 2014)

Just got my box you guys, and I'm sad!  The peices are beautiful - but two of mine were broken! 



.  I'm going to email them, though, and I'm confident they will make it right, as we've all had great experiences with their CS.  **My apologies for the rushed pics... I'm at work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks for posting @vikki120306! I'm sure they will send you replacements, but such a bummer that they didnt arrive perfectly! fyi; my mailman is currently delivering to the opposite side of the street...come on mailman, turn arounddddd....


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow, another testament to Bijoux's stellar CS - I got a reply within minutes! And they are sending me replacements as well as working on new ways to package their boxes, although I feel like they do a pretty good job anyway. Hopefully mine is just a fluke.


----------



## greer (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm I still haven't gotten tracking. I hope it just shows up today!
I would email them. I never got a tracking either and emailed them this morning and my box never shipped.


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 17, 2014)

> I would email them. I never got a tracking either and emailed them this morning and my box never shipped.


 As soon as you sent that, I got shipping email so thanks!


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 17, 2014)

I got mine today as well - fortunately nothing was broken (and everything was lovely)!  However, my bonus piece ('Be Ours Necklace") was not included.

Do they send the new user coupon code items separately?


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine today as well - fortunately nothing was broken (and everything was lovely)!  However, my bonus piece ('Be Ours Necklace") was not included.

Do they send the new user coupon code items separately?
I used a coupon code for my first box last month and they sent the extra peice with all the other.  You may want to email them to double check.Happy your box arrived safe and sound  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used a coupon code for my first box last month and they sent the extra peice with all the other.  You may want to email them to double check.Happy your box arrived safe and sound  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you - just did!  That let the air out of the sails a bit...the February piece was the one I wanted the most.


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 17, 2014)

Can someone post a spoiler pic? I'm impatient...


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone post a spoiler pic? I'm impatient...

See @Vikki120306 's spoilers a few posts up


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 17, 2014)

Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone post a spoiler pic? I'm impatient...


They're up here by Vikki120306.


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif See @Vikki120306 's spoilers a few posts up 






Pinch poke - you owe me a ... green beer!


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 17, 2014)

I just got my box and an entire corner was smashed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  my Orchid Skyline was missing a stone also


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks ladies! Somehow I didn't see that on iPhone...


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 17, 2014)

> I just got my box and an entire corner was smashed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  my Orchid Skyline was missing a stone also


 Yea they actually mentioned in their email back to me that someone else's box arrived completely flattened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Mail carriers are never gentle lol. At least YBB said they're looking into ways to prevent these things from happening.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 17, 2014)

Kudos to Your Bijoux's customer service. I heard back already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 17, 2014)

Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kudos to Your Bijoux's customer service. I heard back already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When did you write - I'm still waiting on a reply!


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When did you write - I'm still waiting on a reply!  




It was 4:22 when I sent it.  I have one of the founders email, so it went straight to her.


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 17, 2014)

Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It was 4:22 when I sent it.  I have one of the founders email, so it went straight to her.


I'm too impatient for my own good - I just heard back!


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 17, 2014)

I just got a shipping notice for the replacement piece  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Mar 17, 2014)

I had a stone missing from my Orchid Skyline pendant too, and my extra Celine necklace I bought wasn't in the box.  I'm really impressed by the fast response I got though! I wish a few other subs would learn that a timely, appropriate response like this is the key to building a loyal customer base!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 17, 2014)

Got mine today!  All of my items were intact, fortunately, including the extra bracelet I got with the promo code.  I really like everything!  The skyline necklace is my favorite, although I wish the chain were just a bit longer.  I like the radiant orchid accents, though!  And I love my extra Pretty in Punk bracelet!


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got mine today!  All of my items were intact, fortunately, including the extra bracelet I got with the promo code.  I really like everything!  The skyline necklace is my favorite, although I wish the chain were just a bit longer.  I like the radiant orchid accents, though!  And I love my extra Pretty in Punk bracelet!
You could always add an extender.  Try Hobby Lobby or Joann fabric.  They have antique gold decorative chain that can easily be added to the jump ring.


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 19, 2014)

Did anyone else order from that Marciva site?  Have you had any communications with them past the order?  Mine still says "Processing".  I put in a ticket yesterday afternoon with the help desk online, and sent an e-mail to customer service, and I still don't have a reply.  I realize they're on Paris time, but they had a full business day between then and now.  Thank goodness I paid with PayPal - they're a bit more rabid about stripping their funds and giving me my money back in case it's fraud.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 19, 2014)

So.... I realize I'm in the minority here but I was not remotely crazy about this box. The only thing I like at all was the Claire Rose bracelet (which I do REALLY like). The Jardin necklace is SO enormous and gaudy, the Punk bracelet is way cheaper looking/feeling than I was expecting from the picture, and the skyline necklace is just kind of... ugly. 

I've been subscribed for a while now and, though I've loved every other box I've gotten so far, my huge-sparkle-statement-jewelry collection is getting sort of out of control.... I think I'll stick around for one more box and then take a long break!


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else order from that Marciva site?  Have you had any communications with them past the order?  Mine still says "Processing".  I put in a ticket yesterday afternoon with the help desk online, and sent an e-mail to customer service, and I still don't have a reply.  I realize they're on Paris time, but they had a full business day between then and now.  Thank goodness I paid with PayPal - they're a bit more rabid about stripping their funds and giving me my money back in case it's fraud.
I sent a question to CS on Thursday or Friday and have not heard back


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So.... I realize I'm in the minority here but I was not remotely crazy about this box. The only thing I like at all was the Claire Rose bracelet (which I do REALLY like). The Jardin necklace is SO enormous and gaudy, the Punk bracelet is way cheaper looking/feeling than I was expecting from the picture, and the skyline necklace is just kind of... ugly.

I've been subscribed for a while now and, though I've loved every other box I've gotten so far, my huge-sparkle-statement-jewelry collection is getting sort of out of control.... I think I'll stick around for one more box and then take a long break!
It isn't my favorite box so far but I can make use of all the pieces. The Jardin necklace is big but with a simple black dress or suit it would look fine. I think we need to keep in mind we get what we pay for. We won't love every piece.


----------



## greer (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So.... I realize I'm in the minority here but I was not remotely crazy about this box. The only thing I like at all was the Claire Rose bracelet (which I do REALLY like). The Jardin necklace is SO enormous and gaudy, the Punk bracelet is way cheaper looking/feeling than I was expecting from the picture, and the skyline necklace is just kind of... ugly. 

I've been subscribed for a while now and, though I've loved every other box I've gotten so far, my huge-sparkle-statement-jewelry collection is getting sort of out of control.... I think I'll stick around for one more box and then take a long break!
I feel the same way. I mean, I LOVE this box and their CS is amazing. But I don't need a million HUGE statement pieces. I think it's a great box to get every so often, just not monthly.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So.... I realize I'm in the minority here but I was not remotely crazy about this box. The only thing I like at all was the Claire Rose bracelet (which I do REALLY like). The Jardin necklace is SO enormous and gaudy, the Punk bracelet is way cheaper looking/feeling than I was expecting from the picture, and the skyline necklace is just kind of... ugly. 

I've been subscribed for a while now and, though I've loved every other box I've gotten so far, my huge-sparkle-statement-jewelry collection is getting sort of out of control.... I think I'll stick around for one more box and then take a long break!
ya, I'm not a huge fan of this box either. Bummer as it's my first box. I think I like the pendant necklace? Not sure though, will have to try it out. The punk bracelet I think I can layer with other things I have. I will not wear the huge necklace so will be putting that on my trade list. I'm not sure about the other larger bracelet eitherâ€¦Too much sparkle in this box for me. I'd like some more muted statement pieces next month...


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So.... I realize I'm in the minority here but I was not remotely crazy about this box. The only thing I like at all was the Claire Rose bracelet (which I do REALLY like). The Jardin necklace is SO enormous and gaudy, the Punk bracelet is way cheaper looking/feeling than I was expecting from the picture, and the skyline necklace is just kind of... ugly. 

I've been subscribed for a while now and, though I've loved every other box I've gotten so far, my huge-sparkle-statement-jewelry collection is getting sort of out of control.... I think I'll stick around for one more box and then take a long break!
ya, I'm not a huge fan of this box either. Bummer as it's my first box. I think I like the pendant necklace? Not sure though, will have to try it out. The punk bracelet I think I can layer with other things I have. I will not wear the huge necklace so will be putting that on my trade list. I'm not sure about the other larger bracelet eitherâ€¦Too much sparkle in this box for me. I'd like some more muted statement pieces next month...


I'm hoping they have another code for an extra piece this month - that will definitely get me to stick around one more month (I'm not proud of this, but I've un-subbed and re-subbed every month for the past 2 or 3 to get in on the extra pieces!). Even though this box was a miss, I still think they're a great sub and their CS really is fantastic - I would definitely recommend giving them a chance (at least until your jewelry holder is about to fall over, like mine!) 

Also, to be fair,â€‹ I didn't like the Love Note Pendant from last month at first and now I wear it alllll the time


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ya, I'm not a huge fan of this box either. Bummer as it's my first box. I think I like the pendant necklace? Not sure though, will have to try it out. The punk bracelet I think I can layer with other things I have. I will not wear the huge necklace so will be putting that on my trade list. I'm not sure about the other larger bracelet eitherâ€¦Too much sparkle in this box for me. I'd like some more muted statement pieces next month...
I liked this month, but I definitely agree about all of the statement pieces.  I know that they did say (I think in one of their blog posts a while back) that they were going to try to include some more everyday jewelry in boxes this Spring.  I hope so!  I do love this sub, but I don't have occasion to wear so much sparkle too often.  They do make good gifts, though.


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 19, 2014)

> I'm hoping they have another code for an extra piece this month - that will definitely get me to stick around one more month (I'm not proud of this, but I've un-subbed and re-subbed every month for the past 2 or 3 to get in on the extra pieces!). Even though this box was a miss, I still think they're a great sub and their CS really is fantastic - I would definitely recommend giving them a chance (at least until your jewelry holder is about to fall over, like mine!)Â  Also, to be fair,â€‹ I didn't like the Love Note Pendant from last month at first and now I wear it alllll the time:king:


 Same thing happened to me with love note pendant!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It isn't my favorite box so far but I can make use of all the pieces. The Jardin necklace is big but with a simple black dress or suit it would look fine. I think we need to keep in mind we get what we pay for. We won't love every piece.
Not my favorite box either. My favorite piece is the bracelet. Least favorite is the long necklace. I will probably put that up for trade or sale. I agree with you that the Jardin necklace is very large. Definitely not an everyday necklace but it will be used on occasion and I will keep it. Agree with your philosophy above. I got the extra piece which was the long gold strand with circles. Someone put a pic earlier. It is nothing special but will be great for everyday wear in the office so I will probably get the most use out of that one.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 19, 2014)

Wearing my love pendant from last month and bracelet from this month today. Feeling sparkly!


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 19, 2014)

I would like to see more everyday pieces myself.  however I do like statement pieces for the simple fact my work clothes are all very conservative. The pieces have been great under a collared blouse and sweater and/ or jacket and added just a hint of sparkle. I am really hoping they won't start adding scarves instead of jewelry though, that is the whole reason I subbed.


----------



## SASU42 (Mar 19, 2014)

Not sure if I'm supposed to do this on this thread, just couldn't find a bijoux swap thread. Does anyone want to trade/sale their Claire Rose bracelet? I'm absolutely crazy for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Wearing my love pendant from last month and bracelet from this month today. Feeling sparkly!


 You are lovely! And the jewelry looks awesome on you! Love mine too!


----------



## Andi B (Mar 19, 2014)

Aaaagh, now I really want that love note pendant after seeing RenoFab's pic!  Guess I'll wait and see if anyone gets their Marciva order &amp; hope it's still in stock by then!


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 20, 2014)

I know nothing about this company either - and I'm a little gunshy after waiting on the Marciva order with no contact...

But just throwing this out there - found it tonight:

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Min-order-10-Vintage-white-full-crystal-flower-daisy-necklace/603958_1347186080.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/MOQ-is-10-vintage-crystal-flower-spring-short-design-statement-necklace/603958_1506977276.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/MOQ-is-10-vintage-crystal-leaves-elegant-statement-necklace/603958_1438641365.html

etc.

Edit:  Yep - avoid it!

http://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 20, 2014)

Aw mannn the rose bracelet would have looked SO GOOD with my outfit today but I was in such a rush I forgot to put it on!


----------



## michelekch (Mar 20, 2014)

I wrote marciva right after I ordered last week and still have not heard anything. My order says pending and I also payed with paypal and usually when they take it out of my bank it just says paypal but this said QIAN LIU which also make me think something was wrong.  how long do you have to wait to contact Paypal?


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 20, 2014)

I wore the Jardin necklace today tucked under a white blouse and it looked pretty cute in my opinion.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wore the Jardin necklace today tucked under a white blouse and it looked pretty cute in my opinion.





Oh that does look cute! I tried it with a similar outfit and it looked totally ridiculous on me...I'm glad it works for you!


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 21, 2014)

woo hoo just got my replacement piece!


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *michelekch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wrote marciva right after I ordered last week and still have not heard anything. My order says pending and I also payed with paypal and usually when they take it out of my bank it just says paypal but this said QIAN LIU which also make me think something was wrong.  how long do you have to wait to contact Paypal?

I just filed a PayPal dispute since it's now officially been over a week.  Login and in the top menu you'll see a "Resolution Center" option (Overview / Add Money / Withdraw / History / *Resolution Center* / Profile).  If you click that, there's a box at the top that says "Tips and education / *Report a problem*".  Click the "Report a problem" tab and it will take you to a list of your transactions.  You'll want to select the one for Marciva (or Qian Liu if that's what yours says - mine said Marciva) and then proceed from there.  They explain what to do along the way.

This is what I submitted:

  I have attempted to contact Marciva.com about my order (#___) placed on Mar 13, 2014 23:01:19 PDT (PayPal Transaction ID __________), via the online instant messaging system on their website, via e-mail on March 18, 2014, via the Service Center at marciva.zendesk.com on March 19, 2014, and via voicemail communication to the published number 1-866-644-3456 on March 19, 2014.  Not a single one of my communications has been returned, the order is still marked as pending on their website, and I have received no merchandise over a week later.  The only communication to date has been from PayPal noting the transaction and removing the funds from my account.  I would like my communications returned immediately, my questions answered about the failure to apply the "buy two get one free" sale to my order at checkout, a concrete order fulfillment date and shipping information including tracking -- or a refund in full immediately.  Thank you!


After I submitted the form, I got this notice from PayPal on the screen:

  *Your dispute is open*
Thank you. Weâ€™ll email you when the seller responds. If the seller does not respond, your dispute will automatically close on Apr 10, 2014 unless you escalate it to a PayPal claim. Don't worry, we'll email you a reminder before the dispute automatically closes. Please note that when you escalate a dispute to a claim, you're asking PayPal to review the case and decide the outcome.


I'll keep you posted on how mine goes - please do the same!  And good luck!  I feel awful about posting the link before trying it out first myself.  I did research and they had good reviews, but I'm assuming those were bought now (as was their Facebook fan count I'm sure).  I sincerely apologize for anyone that bought along with me!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 21, 2014)

Here's the spoiler for the April box!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the spoiler for the April box!





Thanks for posting!

I'm not sure if this one is enough for me to stick with Bijoux....I liked all of the pieces I got, but the only two I was wowed by were the extra piece with promo code (hearts14, be ours necklace) and the Celine Necklace that I paid extra to be included....the actual pieces for the March box were nice, but nothing that I was crazy about...


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 21, 2014)

Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not sure if this one is enough for me to stick with Bijoux....I liked all of the pieces I got, but the only two I was wowed by were the extra piece with promo code (hearts14, be ours necklace) and the Celine Necklace that I paid extra to be included....the actual pieces for the March box were nice, but nothing that I was crazy about...


I'm with you on this one.  That April piece is so "not me" as to be Bizarro Robyn!  (Although I did like the Jardin Fleur and the bracelet - not so much the pendant.)


----------



## itsMac (Mar 21, 2014)

Exactly my thoughts! It will probably end up being a great box, but the spoiler pic isn't "doing it" for me! For now, I'm going to unsubscribe....but I'm sure that if they do an amazing "extra" piece, I'll jump back on this wagon immediately!


----------



## greer (Mar 21, 2014)

> Thanks for posting! Thanks for posting! Wow, I really don't like that piece at all.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 21, 2014)

I read that this is the everyday piece for April since so many people have been asking for them.  I am not so thrilled about the tassel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They also said there would be a statement piece in the box. Hopefully, it will be stellar.


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read that this is the everyday piece for April since so many people have been asking for them.  I am not so thrilled about the tassel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They also said there would be a statement piece in the box. Hopefully, it will be stellar.


First I find out Kim Kardashian and Kanye are on the next Vogue cover, then blinged-out tassels for jewelry pieces rather than pasties.  April Fool's is striking early this year!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 21, 2014)

I just cancelled as well. Too bad as I had high hopes for this box but it just isn't for me.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 21, 2014)

Would anyone be interested in trading the tortoiseshell necklace from January for this months Orchid Skyline??


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 21, 2014)

It sounds like I may be the only one, but I actually like the tassel necklace!  I feel like this box will still be pretty similar to the others though:  one statement necklace, one more "everyday" but still somewhat sparkly necklace, and a third that is probably earrings or a bracelet.  The difference this month is that the spoiler is for the non-statement item.  I do appreciate the fact that they have listened to input from their customers and are trying to emphasize a more everyday piece, even if it isn't to everyone's taste.


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 21, 2014)

I am considering trying this sub.  Two questions.  Do they have a referral program?  And it sounds like they sometimes offer an extra piece to new subscribers...when do they usually post those offers?

Now I am going to have to go stalk your trade lists, because I actually like the Orchid Skyline necklace...lol


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am considering trying this sub.  Two questions.  Do they have a referral program?  And it sounds like they sometimes offer an extra piece to new subscribers...when do they usually post those offers?

Now I am going to have to go stalk your trade lists, because I actually like the Orchid Skyline necklace...lol
They don't have a referral program yet, but I believe they are working on one.

Try the promo code SPARKLES.  It should work for an extra piece regardless of the month, although sometimes they give out codes that are good only for that month for a specific item that they advertise (like the bracelet from last month and the necklace in February).


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am considering trying this sub.  Two questions.  Do they have a referral program?  And it sounds like they sometimes offer an extra piece to new subscribers...when do they usually post those offers?

Now I am going to have to go stalk your trade lists, because I actually like the Orchid Skyline necklace...lol

My Subscription Addiction always publishes the codes when it's released so I'd check there.  And they just published on Instagram that they're doing the *HEART14* code / "Be Ours Necklace" promo again:

http://instagram.com/p/lgbKRWIlRR/

*cough*_my signature_*cough*


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 22, 2014)

The "En Contradiction Tassel" on Instagram:

http://instagram.com/p/l2ch1MIlQJ/





Still not a fan myself, but here's another view of it...


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 23, 2014)

I always think I won't wear a tassel necklace but I was gifted one for Christmas and wear it about once a week. They're great for work. I'm not super excited about this spoiler but I know it'll probably get worn and I'm glad they're adding more everyday pieces into our boxes.


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 23, 2014)

Just wanted to update you ladies on the referral program.  I am about to join this subscription.  I had a couple of questions to ask them before I joined, so I sent an email.  In my email I mentioned that two of the MUT women I correspond with had been speaking very highly of the sub and it was a shame that they didn't have a referral program in place because I would love for one or both of them to get some credit for my joining.  They said they were having some technical issues with getting their program in place, but if I mentioned the person who referred me when I sent my subscription in, they would include an extra piece in her April box.  So if you have someone joining because you have told them about YourBijouxBox, have them ask about a referral bonus for you.

They also told me that an email will be going out this week on how to buy the available pieces from previous boxes.  I was happy to hear that because I really want the Claire Rose bracelet and the Orchid Skyline pendant from March!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to update you ladies on the referral program.  I am about to join this subscription.  I had a couple of questions to ask them before I joined, so I sent an email.  In my email I mentioned that two of the MUT women I correspond with had been speaking very highly of the sub and it was a shame that they didn't have a referral program in place because I would love for one or both of them to get some credit for my joining.  They said they were having some technical issues with getting their program in place, but if I mentioned the person who referred me when I sent my subscription in, they would include an extra piece in her April box.  So if you have someone joining because you have told them about YourBijouxBox, have them ask about a referral bonus for you.

They also told me that an email will be going out this week on how to buy the available pieces from previous boxes.  I was happy to hear that because I really want the Claire Rose bracelet and the Orchid Skyline pendant from March!th
I have emailed them before and they are very nice


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They also told me that an email will be going out this week on how to buy the available pieces from previous boxes.  I was happy to hear that because I really want the Claire Rose bracelet and the Orchid Skyline pendant from March!

Dear Lord, Please let them finally get the Snow Flower Necklace in stock so I can have one and not have to scour the internets full of fake Chinese sellers.  Amen.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 24, 2014)

If any of you were looking for the Tortoiseshell earrings from January, here is a very similar if not identical dupe on Illy.


----------



## Andi B (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Dear Lord, Please let them finally get the Snow Flower Necklace in stock so I can have one and not have to scour the internets full of fake Chinese sellers.  Amen.




Can I join your prayer group?!  I already had my PayPal account hijacked by someone in China last week (in an unrelated event), so my need for bling has got to be fulfilled by a legitimate source ASAP before I have my identity stolen in its entirety!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 25, 2014)

Not sure if the spoiler necklace is quite my style, but I am willing to give it a shot.  The Be Mine necklace promo was enough to make me subscribe for the first time this month!  I am so excited to be getting a box of sparkles this month!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The "En Contradiction Tassel" on Instagram:

http://instagram.com/p/l2ch1MIlQJ/





Still not a fan myself, but here's another view of it...
AND I just re-subbed!!! I am such a sucker for spoilers. I actually really love this piece. It is very similar but a little more sophisticated than the Courtney Kerr collaboration piece lanyard for Baublebar. I could get a lot of use out of this in the office. 

PLUS thanks to @marigoldsue and another friend that signed up, I will be getting two extra pieces in my box! Yay for Sparkles!!!


----------



## celticjade (Mar 25, 2014)

I went to Anthropology yesterday, and tassel jewelry is officially in right now. I couldn't believe how many tasseled pieces there was.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I went to Anthropology yesterday, and tassel jewelry is officially in right now. I couldn't believe how many tasseled pieces there was.






 I too am also seeing tasel necklaces everywhere


----------



## michelekch (Mar 25, 2014)

If you go to yourbijouxbox.com/shop you can purchase  the have the claire rose bracelet for 16.00.  They also have a few other things to purchase


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 28, 2014)

Is there a Bijoux Box trade thread?  My stalking of your trade lists has not been fruitful in my attempt to find the Orchid Skyline Pendant from the March box and it was not in the list of items we can order as add ons for our April boxes.  The Clair Rose bracelet and the longer gold circle necklace were though, I am excited about those.  I think they will get worn a lot!


----------



## greer (Mar 28, 2014)

> Is there a Bijoux Box trade thread? Â My stalking of your trade lists has not been fruitful in my attempt to find the Orchid Skyline Pendant from the March box and it was not in the list of items we can order as add ons for our April boxes. Â The Clair Rose bracelet and the longer gold circle necklace were though, I am excited about those. Â I think they will get worn a lot!


 Sent you a pm


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a Bijoux Box trade thread?  My stalking of your trade lists has not been fruitful in my attempt to find the Orchid Skyline Pendant from the March box and it was not in the list of items we can order as add ons for our April boxes.  The Clair Rose bracelet and the longer gold circle necklace were though, I am excited about those.  I think they will get worn a lot!

I'm not sure about here - but have you checked the My Subscription Addiction swap boards?  You'll have to go on a waitlist if you're not already registered, but there are A LOT of the Orchid Skyline pendants up for trade there.  At least 7 as of tonight...  I'm almost to the point I'd sell one of my boys for the Snow Flower necklace but so far, no luck on my end.


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not sure about here - but have you checked the My Subscription Addiction swap boards?  You'll have to go on a waitlist if you're not already registered, but there are A LOT of the Orchid Skyline pendants up for trade there.  At least 7 as of tonight...  I'm almost to the point I'd sell one of my boys for the Snow Flower necklace but so far, no luck on my end.
I did try.  I am on the wit list.  How long does it usually take to come off?

I hope you fins your necklace.  I would hate for you to have to sell one of your boys


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did try.  I am on the wit list.  How long does it usually take to come off?

I hope you fins your necklace.  I would hate for you to have to sell one of your boys 


I'm not sure how long it does now because I signed up very early - it was only a couple of days but I think it was more in testing mode then.  If you find something you want to swap for, I can try to send a message for you and get you in touch if you'd like.  I know necklace desperation - good luck!


----------



## michelekch (Mar 29, 2014)

I started my claim with marciva yesterday and on my order it says refunded but it is not in my paypal account or they have not written me back how long does this usually take and has anyone had any luck with this?


----------



## michelekch (Apr 1, 2014)

I Just found the snowflower necklace on ebay and they also had many other bijoux box items for a fraction of the price.  The item number for the item is  350927076131  it 9.02 plus 2.99 shipping.  It comes from china but they have sold over 29000 things.


----------



## michelekch (Apr 1, 2014)

I just cancelled my subsciption I have found almost everything from the boxes coming china from .99 earrings they are selling for 18.00 and the gatsby necklace they were selling for 24.00 is being sold for 4.50 and free shipping from china the item on ebay 400673612493 here is another example the tortoise necklace

350953937094 is 6.49 and I could probably find it cheaper if I kept looking


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 2, 2014)

I would be very cautious ordering anything from China. Usually, it is very poor quality.  Good luck to those who order and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Andi B (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would be very cautious ordering anything from China. Usually, it is very poor quality.  Good luck to those who order and let us know how it turns out.
Yeah, that was what stopped me from ordering the "snow flower" necklace on eBay. Maybe it's just me, or the way the necklace was photographed, but the quality just didn't look the same as the one sent out by Bijoux Box.  The "metal" chain looked way too yellow to me in comparison to Bijoux Box's photos.  If others have good experiences purchasing from that eBay seller, then I will consider it.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm sure that most of this type of jewelry, whether it's Your Bijoux Box or in a store, comes from China in one way or another. The difference is that YBB can inspect the pieces ahead of time to make sure of their quality. That way, when we get them, we know that someone has already checked them out, regardless of where they came from. YBB must be getting these items at low prices (wholesale) because they are supposed to be making a profit after all. But after being a subscriber for the past few months, I trust their taste in the style and quality of the jewelry that they send out. And I don't think $35 is a bad price at all for 3 pieces of jewelry, especially given the prices of comparable items in stores such as J. Crew. I don't always love all the pieces, but I've had some good luck selling on eBay, and I also plan to give one or two away as gifts. So overall, the subscription is worth it to me.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 2, 2014)

All that being said, I am still on the lookout for the blue druzy necklace from December. If anyone happens to see it for sale anywhere (China or otherwise), let me know!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 2, 2014)

Yea, I would urge caution as well. Jewelry gets replicated all the time and a lot of places use stock photos to advertise them, the materials used (metals, stones, etc.) may not be what you expect. But still, if anyone does happen to find a cheaper and reliable alternative, I'm all for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sure that most of this type of jewelry, whether it's Your Bijoux Box or in a store, comes from China in one way or another. The difference is that YBB can inspect the pieces ahead of time to make sure of their quality. That way, when we get them, we know that someone has already checked them out, regardless of where they came from. YBB must be getting these items at low prices (wholesale) because they are supposed to be making a profit after all. But after being a subscriber for the past few months, I trust their taste in the style and quality of the jewelry that they send out. And I don't think $35 is a bad price at all for 3 pieces of jewelry, especially given the prices of comparable items in stores such as J. Crew. I don't always love all the pieces, but I've had some good luck selling on eBay, and I also plan to give one or two away as gifts. So overall, the subscription is worth it to me.
Ditto!!! I would feel super nervous about ordering from an unreliable source. YBB has had great customer service, quick communications and I have liked most of the pieces as well. I have gotten some extras with codes and this month am getting 2 extra pieces due to referrals. They are really good about doing that. If you refer someone, just send them an email. You can't get that from Ebay or China IMO, plus it's nice to support a US small business. How many of us have thought "I would love to have my own little business and sell pretty sparkly things?".


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *michelekch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started my claim with marciva yesterday and on my order it says refunded but it is not in my paypal account or they have not written me back how long does this usually take and has anyone had any luck with this? 

Mine just went from the "dispute" to "chargeback" phase last week and after about a week, the chargeback was approved this weekend.  We don't have a credit on our bank statement yet so e need to call them - I think it's on their end to put it back now that PayPal has done their end of things and won't dispute / stop it:

https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/security/chargeback-faq

The seller never replied once during either phase - submitted nothing in their defense.  They also show "refunded" on my Marciva account (which is BS) but I figure that's their flag on my account that I'm on to them.  





Good luck and again, I am so sorry I ever posted that link!


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All that being said, I am still on the lookout for the blue druzy necklace from December. If anyone happens to see it for sale anywhere (China or otherwise), let me know! 


If you ever find the URL of an image (right click / "Copy Image URL") you can take it to google.com, put it in the search bar, and then click the "Search by Image" link at the top.  For example, these are the search results for the Druzy Necklace - after that you just need to wade through the links and see if there are reputable sellers.  Sometimes you can find them on Etsy and eBay.  Good luck!


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
If you ever find the URL of an image (right click / "Copy Image URL") you can take it to google.com, put it in the search bar, and then click the "Search by Image" link at the top.  For example, these are the search results for the Druzy Necklace - after that you just need to wade through the links and see if there are reputable sellers.  Sometimes you can find them on Etsy and eBay.  Good luck!


For example, here's one using the search above:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Design-Lady-Gorgeous-Multi-Crystal-Bib-Statement-Luxury-Necklace-Collar-Hot-/291027386728

$12.87 - 99.6% Positive feedback and 2575 sales.


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 7, 2014)

FYI - I have had _*very good luck*_ with chain extenders (by clasp and by metal finish) from both of these U.S.A. sellers now:

http://stores.ebay.com/KaShDas-Jewelry

https://www.etsy.com/listing/126841618/upgrade-necklace-extender-resize-your?ref=shop_home_active_1

I like my necklaces a little longer than they arrive from YBB.  My orders from each seller above were good quality and perfect for what I wanted!


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 7, 2014)

I just had to share my new "Treasures"!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 8, 2014)

I just re-subbed for April... XD I COULDN'T HELP MYSELF.


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 10, 2014)

I got my shipping email this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 10, 2014)

Me too  /emoticons/smi[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can't wait!


----------



## celticjade (Apr 10, 2014)

I have yet to receive my shipping notification. Are we only getting two pieces this month? It sounded like that when they released the spoiler.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have yet to receive my shipping notification.

Are we only getting two pieces this month? It sounded like that when they released the spoiler.
I don't think so. They announced a few months ago that every box would have three items in it from then on.


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have yet to receive my shipping notification.

Are we only getting two pieces this month? It sounded like that when they released the spoiler.

RenoFab is right.  They said there will be three pieces each month.


----------



## celticjade (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks :0)


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 10, 2014)

This is my first month.  Will we already have our box before they do the official "reveal"?  I did receive my shipping notice last night/this morning.


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 10, 2014)

Usually the reveal is around the same time we get our boxes or just a bit after


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 10, 2014)

I want a shipping notification! 




  (OK, I am finished.)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 10, 2014)

box has shipped   yay


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 10, 2014)

I guess I'll have to wait for my box since I just signed up a day ago. Can't wait to see what's inside this month's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully one of you ladies will get it super quickly!!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

I canceled after last month (my first month with YBB) bc the spoiler wasn't really my style....but obviously I'm super curious, and have a tax refund coming in...hopefully the full spoilers come out before the box is sold out!


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I canceled after last month (my first month with YBB) bc the spoiler wasn't really my style....but obviously I'm super curious, and have a tax refund coming in...hopefully the full spoilers come out before the box is sold out!

Same here!

And somewhat on topic - the J. Crew Factory Store online has some beautiful pieces on clearance in the $10 - $50 range (bracelets, necklaces, earrings):

http://factory.jcrew.com/womens-clothing/jewelry.jsp


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 13, 2014)

Spoiler on MSA! http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/category/subscription-box-reviews


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 13, 2014)

> Spoiler on MSA! http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/category/subscription-box-reviews


 OMG I'm so glad that I subbed for this month.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 13, 2014)

Spoiler!!!



> OMG I'm so glad that I subbed for this month.


 Me too! Very pleased! I was a little worried by the spoiler, but now I am thrilled! I do like my sparkles!


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 13, 2014)

I really like the pieces but very disappointed I had to see them on My Subscription Addiction instead of the Your Bijoux site


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 13, 2014)

Can't wait to get that white flower necklace ðŸ˜. I love statement peices but I really like the fact that they added something more simple.


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Spoiler on MSA! http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/category/subscription-box-reviews

I was kind of afraid to look.  This is my first month.  I absolutely LOVE all three pieces.  I can see me wearing all of them a lot.  I just wish the review would have told us the lengths.  I like longer necklaces and am guessing I may need to order a few extenders to make the pieces hit right where I want them too.  I had ordered two pieces from previous months (the Clarie rose bracelet and the long gold double chain one with the circles) and of course signed up with the bonus code.  So I will have 6 great new pieces in my box.  Super excited.  Off to check my tracking...


----------



## celticjade (Apr 13, 2014)

I haven't been charged for this month, and I never canceled. Is this weird?


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't been charged for this month, and I never canceled. Is this weird?
I normally get charged in the first of the month. I would shoot them an email.


----------



## celticjade (Apr 13, 2014)

> I normally get charged in the first of the month. I would shoot them an email.


 Thanks. Just sent an email. The month box auto renews, right?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 13, 2014)

I love all three pieces especially the more delicate flower and gold one. I can see it as the most wearable piece they have had in awhile in necklaces. Love it!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 13, 2014)

Ahhh, now I'm just impatiently waiting for a tracking number. XD


----------



## itsMac (Apr 14, 2014)

Ohhhh definitely going to resub! Does anyone know if there are any promo codes for extra pieces this month??


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 14, 2014)

Since we're all costume jewelry owners, I could use some advice from you lovely ladies.  It seems that after a while jewelry starts to produce this rancid odor.  And I know it's not just me, lol, because I googled and found that it's a widely known issue due to the different metals jewelry is made out of.  However I didn't have much luck finding any ways to get rid of that odor that didn't require meticulous scrubbing with a tooth brush while making sure to not get certain areas wet... way too time consuming for me and with the amount of jeweley I've accumilated from YBB, it would take me forever.

I believe I store my jewelry pretty well also - a jewelry armoire that is lined with velvet (pic in spoiler window so it doesn't take up too much space), but they still seem to start to smell after a while.  I did notice that when I wear the peice for a good amount of time, the smell fades and is pretty much gone by the end of the day.  But I would like any suggestions you all have because when I first put anything on, I almost want to take it off thanks to the smell.

**Note the cupcake arifreshener lol - which seems to help a little**


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we're all costume jewelry owners, I could use some advice from you lovely ladies.  It seems that after a while jewelry starts to produce this rancid odor.  And I know it's not just me, lol, because I googled and found that it's a widely known issue due to the different metals jewelry is made out of.  However I didn't have much luck finding any ways to get rid of that odor that didn't require meticulous scrubbing with a tooth brush while making sure to not get certain areas wet... way too time consuming for me and with the amount of jeweley I've accumilated from YBB, it would take me forever.

I believe I store my jewelry pretty well also - a jewelry armoire that is lined with velvet (pic in spoiler window so it doesn't take up too much space), but they still seem to start to smell after a while.  I did notice that when I wear the peice for a good amount of time, the smell fades and is pretty much gone by the end of the day.  But I would like any suggestions you all have because when I first put anything on, I almost want to take it off thanks to the smell.

**Note the cupcake arifreshener lol - which seems to help a little**




I have easily over 300 pieces of jewelry and never had a single one smell in any way. I also soak my new jewelry in  soapy water and also rinse it with rubbing alcohol . Just because its going against my skin. I just do it once when I get the jewelry.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 14, 2014)

> I have easily over 300 pieces of jewelry and never had a single one smell in any way.Â I also soak my new jewelry inÂ  soapy water and also rinse it with rubbing alcohol . Just because its going against my skin. I just do it once when I get the jewelry.


 Does the water cause it to rust at all or do you dry it thoroughly afterwards? Also, how do you store your jewelry, I'm thinking that it's better to have it out in the open. I would try your methods, I'm just worried about rusting or damage. The rubbing alcohol sounds like a good idea. Also, it's really just my necklaces, earrings are fine. And all of my real jewelry is fine as well.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 14, 2014)

No I dry it lay it out on paper towels.  I store it on a display in the open air



this is how I keep it out  silver one one side and gold on the other. . I actually have 6 of these displays that I got in ebay. I like to be able to see all my stuff.  What you have your jewelry in is really pretty too. I love it


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No I dry it lay it out on paper towels.  I store it on a display in the open air



this is how I keep it out  silver one one side and gold on the other. . I actually have 6 of these displays that I got in ebay. I like to be able to see all my stuff.  What you have your jewelry in is really pretty too. I love it
Thanks!  I'm going to try your cleaning method and hopefully that works.  I really think it may also have something to do with my jewelry being enclosed... but my fiance would kill me if I didn't use the armoire since I told him I HAD to have it, lol.

On another note... got my box just now!  I LOVE the flower necklace just like I thought I would - actually even more so in person.  It's tinier than I expected which I like.  I included a pic to show size for anyone that's curious.  The only thing is I wish it had a slightly longer chain and the way this is made, it wouldn't be as easy as just simply buying a chain and looping it through.  Oh well... it also sparkles more than I expected too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




The tassel necklace I'm putting up to trade... just not my style and the chain is even darker in person than in the spoiler pics.

As for the other necklace... it's very different in my opinion so I think it will take getting used to.. or just the right outfit for me to completely like it.  I'm not a fan of the way it lays either... the pieces kinda overlap each other, which doesn't look terrible, but I don't know how I feel about it.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Spoiler on MSA! http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/category/subscription-box-reviews
I love all of these!!!! So excited to go home and open mine. It should be delivered by today or tomorrow at the latest!


----------



## utgal2004 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!  I'm going to try your cleaning method and hopefully that works.  I really think it may also have something to do with my jewelry being enclosed... but my fiance would kill me if I didn't use the armoire since I told him I HAD to have it, lol.

On another note... got my box just now!  I LOVE the flower necklace just like I thought I would - actually even more so in person.  It's tinier than I expected which I like.  I included a pic to show size for anyone that's curious.  The only thing is I wish it had a slightly longer chain and the way this is made, it wouldn't be as easy as just simply buying a chain and looping it through.  Oh well... it also sparkles more than I expected too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




The tassel necklace I'm putting up to trade... just not my style and the chain is even darker in person than in the spoiler pics.

As for the other necklace... it's very different in my opinion so I think it will take getting used to.. or just the right outfit for me to completely like it.  I'm not a fan of the way it lays either... the pieces kinda overlap each other, which doesn't look terrible, but I don't know how I feel about it.

I feel exactly the same way you do about the 3 pieces.  Love the one you took pic of!


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 14, 2014)

If anyone wants to swap their Sweet Amelie necklace, please let me know!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!  I'm going to try your cleaning method and hopefully that works.  I really think it may also have something to do with my jewelry being enclosed... but my fiance would kill me if I didn't use the armoire since I told him I HAD to have it, lol.

On another note... got my box just now!  I LOVE the flower necklace just like I thought I would - actually even more so in person.  It's tinier than I expected which I like.  I included a pic to show size for anyone that's curious.  The only thing is I wish it had a slightly longer chain and the way this is made, it wouldn't be as easy as just simply buying a chain and looping it through.  Oh well... it also sparkles more than I expected too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




The tassel necklace I'm putting up to trade... just not my style and the chain is even darker in person than in the spoiler pics.

As for the other necklace... it's very different in my opinion so I think it will take getting used to.. or just the right outfit for me to completely like it.  I'm not a fan of the way it lays either... the pieces kinda overlap each other, which doesn't look terrible, but I don't know how I feel about it.

Thank you so much for the photo to show the size! I had no idea it was so dainty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm really excited for the flower necklace!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 14, 2014)

> Thank you so much for the photo to show the size! I had no idea it was so dainty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm really excited for the flower necklace!


 No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Apr 14, 2014)

Got mine this morning and put Posy Circles and En Contradiction on my trade list.  I heart Sweet Amelie though!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 15, 2014)

I am wearing posy circles today and I really like it!  With a neutral outfit it really pops.  So glad I tried this service.  I was doing Wantable accessories, but I ended up sending back my last two boxes because they were so bad (not even close to my profile).  Not sure if I will keep Sweet Amelie--it seems a little plain and small for me.  Thank goodness they give us a range of styles so that hopefully everyone finds something they like.


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 15, 2014)

I am wearing posey circles today too! Love it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 15, 2014)

I love the posey necklace too. I hated it when I first saw it.  Almost didn't even try it on.   Once I tried it on I thought it looked amazing. So happy with everything


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wearing posey circles today too! Love it.




Great pic @marigoldsue !!!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 15, 2014)

Spoilers for May!!!



Spoiler



"Our May box includes the XOXO bracelet and necklace set.  A delicate bouquet of intricate x's and 0's woven together in a gorgeous strand. Lovely worn together on a special occasion with a pretty lavender dress and strappy white heels. The pieces are perfect for everyday when worn separately.  We love the necklace with high-waisted, billowy wide leg trousers and a soft textured blouse.   Wear the bracelet with a black cropped top and a white flowing tea length skirt on a beautiful summer day."


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Spoilers for May!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yay! I love it!!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay! I love it!!
I'm so tempted to keep this sub, but ahhhhh the cost... XD


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay! I love it!!

I think I will be going month to month on this one, depending on the spoilers.  I think these are really pretty, but probably a little too much bling for my lifestyle.


----------



## indianaredhead (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol I wore my Posey Circles today as well.  I had a heather light brown sweater on and it really popped.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think I will be going month to month on this one, depending on the spoilers.  I think these are really pretty, but probably a little too much bling for my lifestyle.
Also keep an eye out for codes. They do send them out fairly regularly and they work when you resub.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 16, 2014)

I got my box yesterday!  I'm not totally sold on the posy circles necklace, but maybe I just have to figure out what outfit to wear it with.  I love the little flower necklace.  I actually wore it to work today with a white lace shirt and cardigan, and I got compliments on it.  I was happy about the tassel necklace even when I saw the original spoiler, but I like it even more in person.  I may end up selling or trading the statement necklace, but either way this was a good month for me.


----------



## michelekch (Apr 16, 2014)

I found one of the sweet emelie necklaces from china on ebay buy it now 2.61 free shipping,99.1 percent with over 25000 reviews

400573657454


----------



## michelekch (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just filed a PayPal dispute since it's now officially been over a week.  Login and in the top menu you'll see a "Resolution Center" option (Overview / Add Money / Withdraw / History / *Resolution Center* / Profile).  If you click that, there's a box at the top that says "Tips and education / *Report a problem*".  Click the "Report a problem" tab and it will take you to a list of your transactions.  You'll want to select the one for Marciva (or Qian Liu if that's what yours says - mine said Marciva) and then proceed from there.  They explain what to do along the way.

This is what I submitted:

After I submitted the form, I got this notice from PayPal on the screen:

I'll keep you posted on how mine goes - please do the same!  And good luck!  I feel awful about posting the link before trying it out first myself.  I did research and they had good reviews, but I'm assuming those were bought now (as was their Facebook fan count I'm sure).  I sincerely apologize for anyone that bought along with me!
Well I received my money back from paypal a few days ago, and guess what was in the mail my order from marciva it has the exact same snowflower necklace it even came with a free pair if earrings.


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 23, 2014)

michelekch said:


> ng with me!
> 
> Well I received my money back from paypal a few days ago, and guess what was in the mail my order from marciva it has the exact same snowflower necklace it even came with a free pair if earrings.



So glad all's well that ends well!  That's crazy you finally got your order!

Wanted to update everyone that Hautelook is having a sale today that has the same / similar necklaces as Bjijox:

https://www.hautelook.com/event/51645

The company they list as the seller is "t+j Designs".  They have almost (if not) all the same pieces as Bijoux - for quite the markup.  Still if there's a piece you can't find any longer...

http://www.tandjdesigns.com


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 23, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> So glad all's well that ends well!  That's crazy you finally got your order!
> 
> Wanted to update everyone that Hautelook is having a sale today that has the same / similar necklaces as Bjijox:
> 
> ...


I have got 2 different pieces from this maker on  hautelook and one came with missing stones the other the stones fell out. I think that the quality of the items they make is very bad.  I have tons of necklaces and they were the only ones that the stones all fell out of   So beware,


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 23, 2014)

sparklesgirlxox said:


> I have got 2 different pieces from this maker on  hautelook and one came with missing stones the other the stones fell out. I think that the quality of the items they make is very bad.  I have tons of necklaces and they were the only ones that the stones all fell out of   So beware,


Thank you so much for the heads-up!  I did buy the snowflower necklace from them on Hautelook today - and a couple of weeks back I ordered one on eBay that has shipped but it's not here yet.  Hopefully if I lose stones on one, I can use the other as backup to fix it.

Did Hautelook do anything about the two pieces you got?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 23, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Thank you so much for the heads-up!  I did buy the snowflower necklace from them on Hautelook today - and a couple of weeks back I ordered one on eBay that has shipped but it's not here yet.  Hopefully if I lose stones on one, I can use the other as backup to fix it.
> 
> Did Hautelook do anything about the two pieces you got?


 I called them and they said not to return them and gave me full credit for what I paid for both plus  ten dollars credit to spend . I was very happy with them


----------



## michelekch (Apr 23, 2014)

They do have the prices inflated, I received a pink necklace for 24.00 that i got in the mail today from china for 3.00 and it looks exactly the same


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 25, 2014)

Bijoux added in the snowflower necklace today as a May add-on purchase - but I'm so glad that I bought one on Hautelook now.  They've changed the color of the center flower on the new Bijoux version.  I wrote to double-check (because I would have bought the Bijoux version for myself and given the other one to a friend) - and Bijoux confirmed the new stock is different from the original:

"_The photo we presented in the add on is the color we have in stock. It's a little different to the color we had in our January box as the center piece has more of a summery mint color_."

I just don't like the new two-toned version enough to fork over an additional $22.00.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 25, 2014)

I am sitting this month out , I have to much rhinestone jewelry and I don't wear it that much.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 29, 2014)

Boxes are supposed to start shipping this week so they arrive in time for Mother's Day!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yay, they just posted on their IG that they're starting to ship today!


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 30, 2014)

michelekch said:


> I Just found the snowflower necklace on ebay and they also had many other bijoux box items for a fraction of the price.  The item number for the item is  350927076131  it 9.02 plus 2.99 shipping.  It comes from china but they have sold over 29000 things.



I just wanted to say THANK YOU for the heads-up on this!  My very own "snowflower necklace" arrived today from the eBay seller you mentioned and it's _perfect_.  The quality and weight of the necklace are all on par with my other Bijoux pieces, and all of the stones were intact and secure.

I got it for less than $9 (including shipping) and it shipped with tracking the same day (04/07/14).  Obviously it did take the "slow boat from China", but they packed it very securely to a jewelry card with an outer wrapper, and that was placed inside of a thick styrofoam container.

Here's a photo I just snapped if you want to look it over and compare.







Now it's time to stalk the postman waiting for my May Bijoux Box...     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## Vikki120306 (May 5, 2014)

Mine is marked as out for delivery today!!  So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (May 5, 2014)

Okay... so just realized even though mine is marked as estimated delivery for today... it's actually not going to be delivered today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. 

Anyway, if you search the yourbijouxbox hashtag on IG, spoilers are up from people who have gotten theres... not crazy about the 3rd peice, at all, but at least I like the spoiler peices.  Hopefully the bracelet will fit me since I have small wrists.


----------



## jacquienthebox (May 6, 2014)

Vikki120306 said:


> Okay... so just realized even though mine is marked as estimated delivery for today... it's actually not going to be delivered today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
> 
> Anyway, if you search the yourbijouxbox hashtag on IG, spoilers are up from people who have gotten theres... not crazy about the 3rd peice, at all, but at least I like the spoiler peices.  Hopefully the bracelet will fit me since I have small wrists.


I already got my box and love the xoxo necklace and bracelet, but like you said I'm not that crazy about the third piece... I like the colors (pink and coral) but I don't completely like it.  Let us know if the bracelet fits. 

p.d.  Is there a swap group for your bijoux box?


----------



## Vikki120306 (May 6, 2014)

jacquienthebox said:


> I already got my box and love the xoxo necklace and bracelet, but like you said I'm not that crazy about the third piece... I like the colors (pink and coral) but I don't completely like it.  Let us know if the bracelet fits.
> 
> p.d.  Is there a swap group for your bijoux box?


Got mine today! And no, the bracelet doesn't fit, which makes me really sad because I love it and the necklace. Oh well, at least I get to keep the necklace. I have the bracelet on my swap classified (in my sig). I don't know of a YBB swap page since they are still somewhat new. As for the other necklace, I tried it on and felt like it wasn't as bad as I thought. I think I could get used to it, esp since I don't have anything with that color combo yet. I was just afraid it would look kinda childish but I think the right outfit will make it work for me. So all in all this box was a win because if the bracelet fit, this would be the first box where I would want to keep all three pieces

Hope you all love yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michelekch (May 6, 2014)

I am not sure where to post this I saw another jewelry service online and it was called olia box has a few different options of boxes and seems have different styles of jewelry. Has anyone tried this one out? i am thinking of signing up


----------



## utgal2004 (May 6, 2014)

I got mine today and love the XOXO bracelet and necklace. Bracelet is actually a little small for my large wrists but I've got a jewelry extender to fix that.  Not thrilled about the third piece but I like how summery the colors are and it might grow on me.  Might add a fun spark of color to some plain outfits.

@@michelekch I've never heard about Olia box but now I'm curious.  Please let me know if you like it if you join!


----------



## shutterblog (May 9, 2014)

Just a quick update that the "Snowflower Necklace" I ordered from Hautelook showed up today.  (It's in perfect condition despite their best shipping efforts.)  It's also exactly the same (at three times the price) as the one I got on eBay from the Chinese seller.  Down to the exact yellow jewelry card it arrived on.  So if you're ever tempted to get the Hautelook ones, check eBay first - you can get 3-for-1 in price!

(You can see a photo of the eBay one a few posts up on this page.)

Edited to add:  I'm considering swapping it for the right item - you can find the info in my sig.


----------



## Vikki120306 (May 12, 2014)

michelekch said:


> I am not sure where to post this I saw another jewelry service online and it was called olia box has a few different options of boxes and seems have different styles of jewelry. Has anyone tried this one out? i am thinking of signing up


I'm also curious about this one.  Keep us updated if you decide to sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 15, 2014)

I stopped getting this and I am getting Cate and chloe  jewelry sub . I have been really happy with it.  Got a bunch of amazing solid silver pieces .. heart ring bangle bracelet .


----------



## utgal2004 (May 16, 2014)

Just saw a spoiler on Facebook. Can't seem to put it in spoiler box on phone.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 16, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Just saw a spoiler on Facebook. Can't seem to put it in spoiler box on phone.


I am sitting june out   not a pearl fan


----------



## shutterblog (May 16, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I am sitting june out   not a pearl fan


I'm doing the same.  It's not "me".  Sad because I missed the Mother's Day earrings code promo.  (I bought May's during a random code and got the gold circles chain necklace that I can't give away.)  They are offering those earrings as an add-on for June.  I would have given them the business with a great box, but I've found them elsewhere online much cheaper and don't want to pay upwards of $50 for earrings and a box I don't love.

But as I just told my husband, "They are seriously about to OG."  (If you're saying, "_Huh?_": 1980s reference - OG is death by "_over gold_" - from the movie "I'm Gonna Git You Sucka".)  I'm about to switch to Cate &amp; Chloe as well if they don't offer some silver-toned boxes soon.


----------



## DosHermanas (May 17, 2014)

Yay! I am so excited about this month's spoiler! I have a feeling June is going to be great!



utgal2004 said:


> Just saw a spoiler on Facebook. Can't seem to put it in spoiler box on phone.


----------



## shutterblog (May 19, 2014)

Had to share - my Mother's Day present to me (from Hautelook) arrived today.  Now I can display all my YBB sparklies together!


----------



## Vikki120306 (May 19, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Had to share - my Mother's Day present to me (from Hautelook) arrived today. Now I can display all my YBB sparklies together!


Pretty!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 20, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Had to share - my Mother's Day present to me (from Hautelook) arrived today.  Now I can display all my YBB sparklies together!


So beautiful!! Great find!


----------



## ikecarus (May 24, 2014)

If anyone wanted the Pretty In Punk bracelet, I'm pretty sure this is the same thing:

https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/1138401-spike-studded-bracelet

$10 on Living Social for one - either gold or silver! (if someone who has the one from YBB can confirm, that would be awesome!)


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 11, 2014)

My box arrived today! I like all 3 items. I wish coral necklace was more coral than light pink but I'll definitely wear everything.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jun 12, 2014)

I got mine, too, and I love all three. I am so happy with this sub and am surprised there isn't more buzz about it.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 12, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 13, 2014)

Pictures of all three items are up on MSA!


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 13, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Pictures of all three items are up on MSA!


I've seen them. Just missing the unboxing pics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jul 10, 2014)

Got my July box today and am a leeeeeetle disappointed. I added on some items that I love, but the quality of one of the pieces is a little less than what they usually send, IMHO. (It's cute, but not very heavy, so it feels cheaper to me)

The bonus piece is very pretty, though I won't be able to use it.


----------



## DosHermanas (Jul 10, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Got my July box today and am a leeeeeetle disappointed. I added on some items that I love, but the quality of one of the pieces is a little less than what they usually send, IMHO. (It's cute, but not very heavy, so it feels cheaper to me)
> 
> The bonus piece is very pretty, though I won't be able to use it.


PICTURREEESSS PLLLEEEAAASSSEEE! I am so excited about this month!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jul 10, 2014)

I got my box today too.  I like it, although it's not one of my favorites.  I can't figure out how to upload pics here...since the new layout of this site I'm all confused


----------



## DosHermanas (Jul 11, 2014)

Baublesntreats said:


> I got my box today too.  I like it, although it's not one of my favorites.  I can't figure out how to upload pics here...since the new layout of this site I'm all confused


I could be wrong (I haven't been on MUT long,) but I think if you want to post a pic, you select "More Reply Options" in the bottom right corner of the Reply box. There, you should find a button to upload files.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jul 11, 2014)

DosHermanas said:


> PICTURREEESSS PLLLEEEAAASSSEEE! I am so excited about this month!


I'm so sorry! I don't have a cell phone and one of my nieces has my camera. She's bringing it back this afternoon, (hopefully!) so I will try and post later if no one else has by then.


----------



## DosHermanas (Jul 11, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> I'm so sorry! I don't have a cell phone and one of my nieces has my camera. She's bringing it back this afternoon, (hopefully!) so I will try and post later if no one else has by then.


Thank you for indulging my crazy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Much appreciated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 11, 2014)

From Instagram.....



Spoiler



http://instagram.com/p/qSELOoHf4T/






http://instagram.com/p/qSN1yRgBb0/ (with add-on bracelet in photo)


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jul 11, 2014)

My box



Spoiler



http://tinypic.com/r/qnwlqd/8





Usually when I dislike something from them on first sight, I end up liking it once I'm wearing it, but the one I thought was a bit cheap doesn't look very good on me, either. I think it would be amazing on darker skin than mine, though. Someone with gorgeous dark skin or a great tan could really rock it, but it's very washed out on me.


----------



## DosHermanas (Jul 11, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> From Instagram.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm… I don't think I'm too in love with any of these items. I would really prefer the necklace in the purple shade in the second pic.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jul 11, 2014)

DosHermanas said:


> Hmm… I don't think I'm too in love with any of these items. I would really prefer the necklace in the purple shade in the second pic.


I can't say I am either!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And two of the items are useless for me, although they'll make good stocking stuffers. This is the first time they haven't subbed that type of piece out for me.

I will say the blue and coral piece looks better once it's on, and it's a good weight. Kind of makes me wish I had gotten the same add on, too. (Although my two add ons are gorgeous!)

And I'm glad I got the plainer version of the other one, even if I don't like it. I like the purple, but I'd like it better if it were all lavender instead of mixed with the mint. Then again it might have looked better on me with that extra bit of color.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 11, 2014)

DosHermanas said:


> Hmm… I don't think I'm too in love with any of these items. I would really prefer the necklace in the purple shade in the second pic.


I was the same way.  I didn't sign up after the YBB spoiler and did the Cate &amp; Chloe Living Social deal instead.  SO glad I did - they sent two beautiful pieces (earrings and necklace).  They offered the new voucher customers a $19 deal next month so I'm staying with them for that.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jul 12, 2014)

The Cate &amp; Chloe stuff is so pretty, but it's a little delicate for me. I'm tall and I like larger, more statement kinds of pieces; I feel silly with little delicate, dainty things on, like I'm out of proportion or something.


----------



## DosHermanas (Jul 12, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> The Cate &amp; Chloe stuff is so pretty, but it's a little delicate for me. I'm tall and I like larger, more statement kinds of pieces; I feel silly with little delicate, dainty things on, like I'm out of proportion or something.


I feel the same exact way. I'm tall and broad, so I prefer statement pieces I feel are proportionate to my body. My favorite jewelry is bold and unique. I swap away everything else.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 12, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> The Cate &amp; Chloe stuff is so pretty, but it's a little delicate for me. I'm tall and I like larger, more statement kinds of pieces; I feel silly with little delicate, dainty things on, like I'm out of proportion or something.


I'm tall, too (5'10") and I do agree - C&amp;C won't be a long-term subscription for me.  I just don't leave the house enough right now to have more than a handful of different pieces that are delicate and similar in nature.  But the last two specials I've got from them have made it well worth the price.  For the times I'm visiting the boys' school or going to the doctor's, these are perfect.

And C&amp;C's customer service is amazing.  I had been told if you don't like a piece that you receive, they will take it back and exchange for one you want.  While speaking with them via e-mail I asked if I could send a few of my likes and dislikes from their site so I wouldn't have to go through the return process.  They encouraged my doing so and said they would guarantee I'd receive pieces from my wishlist in future orders (and any new products would be similar in style and features).  You can't beat that - especially during a subscription sale!  There's still a little "mystery" but it won't be a box full of swap items either.


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 12, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> The Cate &amp; Chloe stuff is so pretty, but it's a little delicate for me. I'm tall and I like larger, more statement kinds of pieces; I feel silly with little delicate, dainty things on, like I'm out of proportion or something.


I have been with Cate and Chloe for 3 months now and I would only call one of the pieces I have received delicate.  All of the bracelets they have sent me have been statement pieces for sure.  A little less statement on the earrings and one of the necklaces, but still not delicate.


----------



## DosHermanas (Jul 16, 2014)

Has everyone received their tracking yet? All I've got is radio silence.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know they had a shipping issue this month, but they are usually one of my earliest boxes to arrive.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jul 16, 2014)

I think they posted in FB a day or two ago that USPS had lost a big shipment, but that it had been found and they were working to get them going again.

Hopefully yours will come soon!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jul 18, 2014)

Ugh, do not like the August Sneak Peak. At all.


----------



## DosHermanas (Jul 19, 2014)

You don't like it? I'm so excited for this necklace! I keep toying with the idea of canceling, but I LOVE this one.





*Edited to include pic!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jul 19, 2014)

No, I really don't. And I do like long necklaces! (I loved the one we got awhile ago) This one just seems a little out of proportion or something. Like the tassel is too big, or lumpy or something. And I hate to seem nitpicky, but the last of the dangly things reminds me of chicken feet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now, I may love it once it gets here; I didn't like the Firecracker necklace we got this month when I saw the preview, but I love it on. Also, the Posy Circle collar, or whatever it was called, from a few months back is one of my favorites and I hated it when I saw the picture.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 21, 2014)

I hope there is a coupon for this month--I would love to sign back-up and get that necklace, but I would only do it if I could get a free piece (silly me--I know).


----------



## EmiB (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't subscribe to this box, but I'm thinking about it. Do they have any promo codes of any kind for new members? Is there skip option?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jul 23, 2014)

If you go to the website, there's a pop up saying new subscribers get a free piece, doesn't give a code or anything.

There is no skip option.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 12, 2014)

YES!!!  Just got a coupon!!!!  SUMMER14 Gets you a lovely statement necklace with mint green and clear stones (sort of art deco inspired) that MUT does not seem to want me to post!!  Grrrr!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 12, 2014)

I was just coming to post the code! I am so tempted. I love the necklace they show. 

I may take my chances and wait til the reveal, though.


----------



## EmiB (Aug 12, 2014)

Can somebody post the photo, please!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 12, 2014)

DosHermanas said:


> You don't like it? I'm so excited for this necklace! I keep toying with the idea of canceling, but I LOVE this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this piece is in the August box?  The come back free extra piece might tempt me if this is an Aug spoiler.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll try, not real good at this..


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 12, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> So this piece is in the August box?  The come back free extra piece might tempt me if this is an Aug spoiler


Yes, the long pendant necklace is in the box; it was the spoiler for August.

I do love this sub, and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to anyone. Some of last month's stuff did feel cheap, but overall I was very happy with their jewelry.


----------



## EmiB (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you! I like both pieces and looking forward to my new subscription box!


----------



## EmiB (Aug 12, 2014)

When they usually ship?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 12, 2014)

I want to say mid month, but I'm getting to where I have so many subs, I don't remember when any of them come, other than Lip Factory is always the last.

I used to get mine the next day after it shipped, but I'm just the next state over.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 13, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery today! I'll get it as soon as I get home from work!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 13, 2014)

Baublesntreats said:


> Mine is out for delivery today! I'll get it as soon as I get home from work!


How was it? Am I going to regret cancelling, even though I didn't like the spoiler??


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 13, 2014)

Found a review! http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/08/your-bijoux-box-review-august.html


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 13, 2014)

I really like the box this month!

Can someone please tell me where the spoiler button is here?  I'd like to post pics...


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 13, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> How was it? Am I going to regret cancelling, even though I didn't like the spoiler??


Figured out the spoiler thing!  Here's my pic:



Spoiler


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 13, 2014)

Baublesntreats said:


> I really like the box this month!
> 
> Can someone please tell me where the spoiler button is here?  I'd like to post pics...


When you click on reply, up in the upper left corner you'll see a thing that will say Special BBC code or something like that when you hover over it.

It has a drop down menu, that has Spoiler in it.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh, you figured it out! Thanks for posting the pic!

Is the link necklace sparkly/pave?


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 13, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Oh, you figured it out! Thanks for posting the pic!
> 
> Is the link necklace sparkly/pave?


Yes, it has some pave links alternating with sort of hammered gold links.  Here's a close-up:



Spoiler


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 13, 2014)

oooooh, mama like! Dang it.

I truly don't care for the other necklace and I don't have pierced ears, so I'm not sure it's worth it to me to re-sub, even with the other bonus necklace..

If I thought they'd swap out the earrings for me with something else, I'd do it in a heart beat; they usually do, but they didn't last month, when we got two pairs. (I can see where they couldn't swap out both pairs, but I was kind of surprised they didn't with one)

Shoot. I really like that pave necklace!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 13, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> oooooh, mama like! Dang it.
> 
> I truly don't care for the other necklace and I don't have pierced ears, so I'm not sure it's worth it to me to re-sub, even with the other bonus necklace..
> 
> ...


Yeah, that makes sense.  Do you like the bonus necklace you can get with the promo code (SUMMER14)?  It might be more worth it if you do, since you can probably swap the other two pieces.  But maybe you can swap for the pave necklace too!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 13, 2014)

I do like the bonus necklace, very much. 

And it just occurred to me that I have an aunt who loves purple and I could give the necklace to her for Christmas, yes??


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 13, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> I do like the bonus necklace, very much.
> 
> And it just occurred to me that I have an aunt who loves purple and I could give the necklace to her for Christmas, yes??


Of course!  It also can't hurt to email them again and see if they will swap the earrings for something else.  Not that I'm being an enabler or anything...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toulouse (Aug 27, 2014)

September Spoiler is up on FB and IG  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 27, 2014)

Dang it, I have that one already. I can tell y'all it's gorgeous in person and great quality, with a good weight.


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 2, 2014)

Toulouse said:


> September Spoiler is up on FB and IG  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oooooh the earrings are cute!!!


----------



## Toulouse (Sep 8, 2014)

Spoiler



September Spoiler


----------



## EmiB (Sep 8, 2014)

Got my shipping notice! Can't wait to see what the other 2 pieces will be.


----------



## Toulouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Another pretty spoiler for October


----------



## Toulouse (Oct 7, 2014)

Finally figured out how to attach


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 9, 2014)

OMG,  this may be my best Bijoux Box ever.

I had cancelled for a few months, and re-upped because of the spoiler... I have this in another colorway and it's gorgeous (and good quality) so I knew it was a good one.

The necklace is even prettier in person, and the other pieces are winners for me, too!

My favorite subscription by far.


----------



## Toulouse (Oct 9, 2014)

The Fall pieces have been really awesome!


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 16, 2014)

Have the Orchid Skyline necklace. Willing to trade for any of the October items. Trade list is in my signature.


----------



## Toulouse (Jan 28, 2015)

Sharing the Feb box spoiler and bonus piece. It will be a 4 piece month


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jan 28, 2015)

Another fabulous sub.


----------



## Toulouse (Jan 30, 2015)

Ok, one more because I love this box. Just got a coupon email.

50% off your first gift box on 3, 6, and 12 month subscriptions! 

3 Pieces of Gorgeous Beautifully Wrapped Jewelry Every Month $35/shipped

Get Your 4 Piece Bonus Valentine's Box for Only $17.50 Use Code "HEART15"

Order Here: http://bit.ly/1r9Ts0G


----------



## Toulouse (May 7, 2015)

3 pieces and pretty scarf for May

http://yourbijouxbox.com/may-sneak-peek/


----------

